# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ինչու՞ եմ ստիպված ․․․

## mnowak

Ողջույն

Ես դպրոցի ինֆորմատիկա, անգլերեն (և այլ օտար լեզուների) և կրոնի պատմության ուսուցիչ եմ․ Ստիպված եմ եղել կես տարի առաջ հերթական անգամ լքեմ իմ տունն ու հայրենիքը որպեսի իմ աշխատանքով գոնե որևէ գումար վաստակեմ։ Գումար վաստակեմ մի նացիստ ազգի հողի վրա որոնք մտածում են որ եթե աշխարհի ամենամեծ երկիրը ունեն ուրեմն իրանք (որպես ետ երկրի քաղաքացի) ամեն ինչ կարող են անեն ու իրանց ամեն ինչ թույլատրվումա։ 

Ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ ասի թե ինչու՞ եմ ես ստիպված իմ երկրից դուրս աշխատեմ ու ինչու՞ չեմ կարող նորմալ գումար վաստակեմ (էնքան որ ինձ կարողանամ պահեմ ... դեռ չեմ ասում ընտանիքի) լինելով ուսուցիչ Հայաստանում։

----------


## keyboard

Ասա խնդրեմ, գրառումներ ու թեմաներ ստեղծելուց առաջ Ի՞նչ ես ծխում։

----------


## mnowak

Ես ուղակի համոզված էի որ առաջինից սկսած ոչ ոք չի պատասհանի ․․․ կամ ռիսկ չի անի կամել ուղակի չի պատասխանի ․․․

----------


## Chuk

> Ողջույն
> 
> Ես դպրոցի ինֆորմատիկա, անգլերեն (և այլ օտար լեզուների) և կրոնի պատմության ուսուցիչ եմ․ Ստիպված եմ եղել կես տարի առաջ հերթական անգամ լքեմ իմ տունն ու հայրենիքը որպեսի իմ աշխատանքով գոնե որևէ գումար վաստակեմ։ Գումար վաստակեմ մի նացիստ ազգի հողի վրա որոնք մտածում են որ եթե աշխարհի ամենամեծ երկիրը ունեն ուրեմն իրանք (որպես ետ երկրի քաղաքացի) ամեն ինչ կարող են անեն ու իրանց ամեն ինչ թույլատրվումա։ 
> 
> Ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ ասի թե ինչու՞ եմ ես ստիպված իմ երկրից դուրս աշխատեմ ու ինչու՞ չեմ կարող նորմալ գումար վաստակեմ (էնքան որ ինձ կարողանամ պահեմ ... դեռ չեմ ասում ընտանիքի) լինելով ուսուցիչ Հայաստանում։


Որտև ի սկզբանե սաղ սխալ ա: Չպիտի մարդը լինի միաժամանակ ինֆորմատիկայի, տարբեր լեզուների ու կրոնի պատմության ուսուցիչ:

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2015), Cassiopeia (17.12.2015), kitty (17.12.2015), Quyr Qery (21.12.2015), Մուշու (17.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որտև ի սկզբանե սաղ սխալ ա: Չպիտի մարդը լինի միաժամանակ ինֆորմատիկայի, տարբեր լեզուների ու կրոնի պատմության ուսուցիչ:


Էնքան էլ տենց չի, Արտ: Դանիայում ոչ ոք չի կարա մենակ մի առարկայի ուսուցիչ լինի: Առնվազն երկուս պետք ա լինի, ընդ որում` մեկը կարա ֆիզիկա լինի, մյուսը` պատմություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Էնքան էլ տենց չի, Արտ: Դանիայում ոչ ոք չի կարա մենակ մի առարկայի ուսուցիչ լինի: Առնվազն երկուս պետք ա լինի, ընդ որում` մեկը կարա ֆիզիկա լինի, մյուսը` պատմություն:


Փաստորեն Դանիայում էլ ա խիարը թարս բուսնում  :Jpit: 

Ես դեմ չեմ մի քանի առարկայի, բայց դրանք գոնե իրար մոտ պետք ա լինեն, հակառակ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, բացառիկ մարդիկ կլինեն, ովքեր պրոֆեսիոնալ կլինեն:

----------

boooooooom (17.12.2015), Cassiopeia (17.12.2015), kitty (17.12.2015), Sambitbaba (17.12.2015), Աթեիստ (17.12.2015), Արամ (17.12.2015), Լեո (17.12.2015), Տրիբուն (17.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն Դանիայում էլ ա խիարը թարս բուսնում 
> 
> Ես դեմ չեմ մի քանի առարկայի, բայց դրանք գոնե իրար մոտ պետք ա լինեն, հակառակ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, բացառիկ մարդիկ կլինեն, ովքեր պրոֆեսիոնալ կլինեն:


Բացառիկ մարդիկ չեն, բոլորն էլ իրանց առարկաներին լավ տիրապետում են: Ուղղակի ուսուցիչ լինելն առանձին մասնագիտություն ա: Ֆիզիկոսը չի կարա դպրոց մտնի, եթե ուսուցչի համապատասխան որակավորում չի ստացել:

----------


## Chuk

> Բացառիկ մարդիկ չեն, բոլորն էլ իրանց առարկաներին լավ տիրապետում են: Ուղղակի ուսուցիչ լինելն առանձին մասնագիտություն ա: Ֆիզիկոսը չի կարա դպրոց մտնի, եթե ուսուցչի համապատասխան որակավորում չի ստացել:


Բյուր, կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում բացառիկ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իսկապես լավ կարող են տիրապետել իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաների, իմանան բոլոր նրբությունները, պատրաստ լինեն պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին, ինքնուրույն խորանալ ու գտնել այդ առարկաները մատուցելու առավել լավ տարբերակները:

Բազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդիկ, իրականում, շատ են: Բայց որ էնքան տիրապետեն, որ միանգամից իրարից տարբերվող առարկաների ուսուցիչ լինեն՝ չեմ հավատում:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում բացառիկ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իսկապես լավ կարող են տիրապետել իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաների, իմանան բոլոր նրբությունները, պատրաստ լինեն պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին, ինքնուրույն խորանալ ու գտնել այդ առարկաները մատուցելու առավել լավ տարբերակները:
> 
> Բազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդիկ, իրականում, շատ են: Բայց որ էնքան տիրապետեն, որ միանգամից իրարից տարբերվող առարկաների ուսուցիչ լինեն՝ չեմ հավատում:


Արտ, որովհետև դու հարցին նայում ես մարդու, ոչ թե կրթական համակարգի տեսանկյունից: Մեր կրթական համակարգում շատ խորն ա նստած, որ մարդու գիտելիքներն ու ունակություններն իրանից են կախված: Եթե ինքը դեմք ա, ուրեմն կդառնա դեմք մասնագետ: Մենք չենք նայում, թե ինչ ա տալիս կամ ինչ ա անում կրթական համակարգը:

Էստեղ շեշտը դրված ա համակարգի վրա, այսինքն՝ եթե ինչ-որ աշակերտ կամ ուսանող հետաքրքրված չի առարկայով, տնայիններ չի անում և այլն, դա ուսուցչի/դասախոսի խնդիրն ա դառնում, ոչ թե աշակերտի: Ու քանի որ համակարգն էսպիսին ա, շատ հեշտ ա կրթել էնպիսի ուսուցիչների, որոնք մինիմում երկու առարկա կարան դասավանդեն: Ընդ որում, ուսանողը կարա ընտրի մենակ մեկը, բայց հետո գործ ճարելը շատ դժվար ա լինելու, որովհետև մենակ մի առարկա դասավանդողի ոչ ոք գործի չի ընդունում: Իհարկե, կան մարդիկ, որոնք մոտ առարկաներ են ընտրում, բայց կան նաև էնպիսիք, որոնք հեռու են ընտրում: Ու երկու դեպքերն էլ լավ աշխատում են: Համենայնդեպս, էստեղի կրթական համակարգը Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգից շատ ավելի լավն ա: Հիմա վերցնենք Հայաստանը: Ուսուցիչներից շատերը սկի մանկավարժական չեն ավարտել կամ մանկավարժական ավարտած ու մի առարկայի վրա կենտրոնացածները սկի էդ մեկին չեն տիրապետում: Ու հա, մեր կրթական համակարգում բացառիկ լավ ուսուցիչներ կան, բայց դա համակարգի շնորհքը չի, այլ էդ մարդկանց:

----------


## John

> Ես ուղ*ղ*ակի համոզված էի որ առաջինից սկսած ոչ ոք չի պատասհանի ․․․ կամ ռիսկ չի անի կամ *է*լ ուղ*ղ*ակի չի պատասխանի ․․․


Էս գրառումից հետո ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի առաջին գրառումը, համոզվեցի, որ ձեր դասավանդած առարկաների մեջ «Հայոց լեզու» չկա ու հանգիստ շունչ քաշեցի․․․ Չնայած պատմության ու ինֆորմատիկայի ուսուցիչն էլ պարտավոր է գրագետ հայերեն իմանալ իմ համեստ կարծիքով․․․

----------

Նիկեա (20.12.2015), Տրիբուն (17.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս գրառումից հետո ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի առաջին գրառումը, համոզվեցի, որ ձեր դասավանդած առարկաների մեջ «Հայոց լեզու» չկա ու հանգիստ շունչ քաշեցի․․․ Չնայած պատմության ու ինֆորմատիկայի ուսուցիչն էլ պարտավոր է գրագետ հայերեն իմանալ իմ համեստ կարծիքով․․․


Ցանկացած ուսուցիչ, անգամ ռուսերենի, պարտավոր ա գրագետ հայերեն իմանալ:

----------


## Chuk

> Էս գրառումից հետո ևս մեկ անգամ կարդացի առաջին գրառումը, համոզվեցի, որ ձեր դասավանդած առարկաների մեջ «Հայոց լեզու» չկա ու հանգիստ շունչ քաշեցի․․․ Չնայած պատմության ու ինֆորմատիկայի ուսուցիչն էլ պարտավոր է գրագետ հայերեն իմանալ իմ համեստ կարծիքով․․․


Ջոն, ճիշտն ասած ես էլ միանգամից ֆիքսվեցի սխալների վրա, էդ թվում հենց առաջին գրառման մեջ, բայց հետո վերհիշեցի որ ակումբում ենք: Էստեղ բոլորս էլ սխալներ թույլ տալիս ենք, շփման ազատ պլատֆորմ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, որովհետև դու հարցին նայում ես մարդու, ոչ թե կրթական համակարգի տեսանկյունից: Մեր կրթական համակարգում շատ խորն ա նստած, որ մարդու գիտելիքներն ու ունակություններն իրանից են կախված: Եթե ինքը դեմք ա, ուրեմն կդառնա դեմք մասնագետ: Մենք չենք նայում, թե ինչ ա տալիս կամ ինչ ա անում կրթական համակարգը:
> 
> Էստեղ շեշտը դրված ա համակարգի վրա, այսինքն՝ եթե ինչ-որ աշակերտ կամ ուսանող հետաքրքրված չի առարկայով, տնայիններ չի անում և այլն, դա ուսուցչի/դասախոսի խնդիրն ա դառնում, ոչ թե աշակերտի: Ու քանի որ համակարգն էսպիսին ա, շատ հեշտ ա կրթել էնպիսի ուսուցիչների, որոնք մինիմում երկու առարկա կարան դասավանդեն: Ընդ որում, ուսանողը կարա ընտրի մենակ մեկը, բայց հետո գործ ճարելը շատ դժվար ա լինելու, որովհետև մենակ մի առարկա դասավանդողի ոչ ոք գործի չի ընդունում: Իհարկե, կան մարդիկ, որոնք մոտ առարկաներ են ընտրում, բայց կան նաև էնպիսիք, որոնք հեռու են ընտրում: Ու երկու դեպքերն էլ լավ աշխատում են: Համենայնդեպս, էստեղի կրթական համակարգը Հայաստանի կրթական համակարգից շատ ավելի լավն ա: Հիմա վերցնենք Հայաստանը: Ուսուցիչներից շատերը սկի մանկավարժական չեն ավարտել կամ մանկավարժական ավարտած ու մի առարկայի վրա կենտրոնացածները սկի էդ մեկին չեն տիրապետում: Ու հա, մեր կրթական համակարգում բացառիկ լավ ուսուցիչներ կան, բայց դա համակարգի շնորհքը չի, այլ էդ մարդկանց:


Բյուր, շարունակում եմ մնալ իմ կարծիքին:

Իսկ համակարգերի առումով խնդիրն ավելի խորն ա: Մեր համակարգի արդյունավետությունը կարելի կլինի ստուգել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ուսուցիչները նորմալ վարձատրվեն, արդյունքում լիքը պոտենցիալ լավ ուսուցիչներ ուրիշ գործ փնտրելու փոխարեն դպրոց գան: Սա նվազագույն կետ ա, բայց միակը չի:

Առկա իրավիճակում, իհարկե, խայտառակ տխուր վիճակ ունենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, շարունակում եմ մնալ իմ կարծիքին:
> 
> Իսկ համակարգերի առումով խնդիրն ավելի խորն ա: Մեր համակարգի արդյունավետությունը կարելի կլինի ստուգել մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ուսուցիչները նորմալ վարձատրվեն, արդյունքում լիքը պոտենցիալ լավ ուսուցիչներ ուրիշ գործ փնտրելու փոխարեն դպրոց գան: Սա նվազագույն կետ ա, բայց միակը չի:
> 
> Առկա իրավիճակում, իհարկե, խայտառակ տխուր վիճակ ունենք:


Արտ, դեռ մինչև վարձատրությունը: Դու մի հատ նայի, թե մանկավարժականում ինչ մասսա ա սովորում: Չեմ ասում՝ վատ մարդիկ են, բայց մեծ մասը նենց մարդիկ են, որոնք ընդհանրապես պիտի բարձրագույն կրթություն չստանային: Ու էլ չեմ խոսում մեր դպրոցների էն հիմնական խնդրի մասին, որտեղ դասագրքերն ու ծրագրերը հարմարեցված են միջինից բարձր ու մոտիվացված աշակերտների համար, այսինքն՝ ըստ էության հենց դպրոցից ստեղծվում ա գիտելիքային մեծ անդունդ, ուսուցիչ էլ դառնում են անդունդի մյուս կողմում գտնվողները:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, դեռ մինչև վարձատրությունը: Դու մի հատ նայի, թե մանկավարժականում ինչ մասսա ա սովորում: Չեմ ասում՝ վատ մարդիկ են, բայց մեծ մասը նենց մարդիկ են, որոնք ընդհանրապես պիտի բարձրագույն կրթություն չստանային: Ու էլ չեմ խոսում մեր դպրոցների էն հիմնական խնդրի մասին, որտեղ դասագրքերն ու ծրագրերը հարմարեցված են միջինից բարձր ու մոտիվացված աշակերտների համար, այսինքն՝ ըստ էության հենց դպրոցից ստեղծվում ա գիտելիքային մեծ անդունդ, ուսուցիչ էլ դառնում են անդունդի մյուս կողմում գտնվողները:


Մեկը մյուսի հետ շաղկապված ա, Բյուր  :Smile:  
Եթե ես գիտեմ, որ դասատու դառնալուց նորմալ գումար չեմ վաստակելու, չեմ գնում մանկավարժական սովորելու: Արդյունքում խելքը գլխին մարդկանցից քչերն են հենց սկզբից նպատակ դնում դասատու դառնալ ու գնում մանկավարժական:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջոն, ճիշտն ասած ես էլ միանգամից ֆիքսվեցի սխալների վրա, էդ թվում հենց առաջին գրառման մեջ, բայց հետո վերհիշեցի որ ակումբում ենք: Էստեղ բոլորս էլ սխալներ թույլ տալիս ենք, շփման ազատ պլատֆորմ ա:


Չուկիտո, հարցը քերականական սխալները չեն։ Նենց ոնց որ մարդը կարոռւցել ա իրա միտքը առաջին գրառման մեջ ցույց ա տալիս, որ մարդը ֆիզկուլտի ուսուցիչ էլ չի կարա լինի։ Ուր մնաց ինֆորմատիկան, պատմությունը մի մի քանի լեզուները միասին։

----------


## mnowak

Շատ հոյակապ ահագին խուսափեցիք ուղիղ հարցի ուղիղ պատասխանից կամ պատասխանի տարբերակից ... դատելուց ու քննադատելուց ես հասկացա որ շատերը շատ լավ են: Ես չեմ կրկնի ու բացատրի իմ թերի հայոց լեցվի քերականության մասին որը կտանի 90-ականներ: Կավելացնեմ մենակ մի բան, շատ բարեհաջող հնարավորա աշխատել համ ինֆորմի համ անգլերենի ու համել ուղղափառ կրոնի առարկայի ուսուցիչ ... մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի , գիտելիք ունենա ու սիրի երեխաներին, վերջինների հետ ես խնդիր չունեմ:
Ցավոք տեսնում եմ որ ոչինչ չի փոխվի ու ինչքան մենք գանք էս երկիր ենքան էս սրանք ավելի լավ էն զգալու ու ավելի շատ են իրանց եսիմ ինչի տեղ դնելու ... ու ես ոնց-որ շատերը ստիպված եմ լինելու խուսափեմ իմ հայրենիքում աշխատելուց ... ամսեկան 25000 դրամով ...

----------


## Chuk

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, թե դու ի՞նչ պատասխան էիր ուզում լսել էս հարցերին.




> Ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ ասի թե ինչու՞ եմ ես ստիպված իմ երկրից դուրս աշխատեմ ու ինչու՞ չեմ կարող նորմալ գումար վաստակեմ (էնքան որ ինձ կարողանամ պահեմ ... դեռ չեմ ասում ընտանիքի) լինելով ուսուցիչ Հայաստանում։


Ասենք սե՞նց
«Դու ստիպված ես երկրից դուրս վաստակել, որովհետև սրիկա ղեկավարությունը զբաղվում ա սեփական հարստահարմամբ, իսկ երկիրը գլորվում ա անդունդը»

Կամ

«Դու ստիպված ես երկրից դուրս վաստակել, որովհետև անբարոյական բարքեր են տիրում երկրում, իսկ ուսումը գնացել ա վերջին պլան»:

Կամ

«Դու ստիպված ես երկրից դուրս վաստակել, որովհետև էն օրը մեր հարևան Անո տոտայի ատամը ցավում էր»:




Բազմաթիվ մարդիկ բազբաթիվ պատճառներով Հայաստանից դուրս են գնում: Դու գնացել ես, որովհետև չես կարողացել գտնել աշխատանք, որը քո կարիքները կհոգա: Մենք քեզ ի՞նչ ասենք:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2015), Նիկեա (20.12.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր, կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում բացառիկ են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր իսկապես լավ կարող են տիրապետել իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաների, իմանան բոլոր նրբությունները, պատրաստ լինեն պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին, ինքնուրույն խորանալ ու գտնել այդ առարկաները մատուցելու առավել լավ տարբերակները:
> 
> Բազմակողմանի զարգացած մարդիկ, իրականում, շատ են: Բայց որ էնքան տիրապետեն, որ միանգամից իրարից տարբերվող առարկաների ուսուցիչ լինեն՝ չեմ հավատում:


Արտ, էստեղ էլ ա Բյուրի ասածի պես, շեշտը դրվում ա դասավանդել կարողանալու վրա, ոչ թե առարկան ամբողջ խորությամբ իմանալու: Էստեղ որ ես երեկոյան խմբակներում դաս եմ տալիս, ոչ ոք չստուգեց, թե որքանով եմ տիրապետում լեզվին, ազնիվ խոսքին հավատացին, բայց հետս լիքը աշխատանք տարան՝ դասավանդել սովորացնելու համար: Հլա լեզուն դասավանդելըը դեռ էլի պարտադրում ա քեզ ամեն դեպքում լեզվին տիրապետել, բայց ասենք աշխարհագրության կամ քաղաքական թատրոնի դեպքում դասընթացի կազմակերպիչներ կան ու ուղղակի դասավանդողներ,դասավանդողները կարան նյութին ծանոթանան ուղղակի դասընթաից առաջ, ու սա համալսարանական մակարդակում: Համակարգը լրիվ այլ ա, դրա համար դժվար ա պատկերացնելը, թե դա ոնց ա արվում: Ու ոնց որ բրիտանական կրթական համակարգը ամենավատերից չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք տասը ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող բուհերից չորսը բրիտանական ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էստեղ էլ ա Բյուրի ասածի պես, շեշտը դրվում ա դասավանդել կարողանալու վրա, ոչ թե առարկան ամբողջ խորությամբ իմանալու: Էստեղ որ ես երեկոյան խմբակներում դաս եմ տալիս, ոչ ոք չստուգեց, թե որքանով եմ տիրապետում լեզվին, ազնիվ խոսքին հավատացին, բայց հետս լիքը աշխատանք տարան՝ դասավանդել սովորացնելու համար: Հլա լեզուն դասավանդելըը դեռ էլի պարտադրում ա քեզ ամեն դեպքում լեզվին տիրապետել, բայց ասենք աշխարհագրության կամ քաղաքական թատրոնի դեպքում դասընթացի կազմակերպիչներ կան ու ուղղակի դասավանդողներ,դասավանդողները կարան նյութին ծանոթանան ուղղակի դասընթաից առաջ, ու սա համալսարանական մակարդակում: Համակարգը լրիվ այլ ա, դրա համար դժվար ա պատկերացնելը, թե դա ոնց ա արվում: Ու ոնց որ բրիտանական կրթական համակարգը ամենավատերից չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք տասը ամենաբարձր վարկանիշ ունեցող բուհերից չորսը բրիտանական ա:


Փաստորեն սաղ աշխարհում խիարը թարս ա աճում  :Smile: 

Շին ջան, ես հրաշալի հասկանում եմ, ինչ եք ասում: Բայց էդ համակարգը կիրառելի ա միջին վիճակագրական սովորողների համար՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Օրինակը սենց բերեմ, մեր դասախոսներից մի քանիսը հրաշալի մատուցում էին նյութը, կարողանում պահել լսարանը, հասկանալի էին: Բայց հենց շեղվում էիր նյութից, խորը հարց էիր տալիս, կախվում էին ու սկսում կռուտիտ լինել: Արդյունքում իրանք մեր կուրսի թույլ խմբերի համար հրաշալի դասախոսներ էին, կուրսի ուժեղ խմբի համար՝ վատ:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.12.2015)

----------


## mnowak

Բոլորին շնորհակալություն

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն սաղ աշխարհում խիարը թարս ա աճում 
> 
> Շին ջան, ես հրաշալի հասկանում եմ, ինչ եք ասում: Բայց էդ համակարգը կիրառելի ա միջին վիճակագրական սովորողների համար՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Օրինակը սենց բերեմ, մեր դասախոսներից մի քանիսը հրաշալի մատուցում էին նյութը, կարողանում պահել լսարանը, հասկանալի էին: Բայց հենց շեղվում էիր նյութից, խորը հարց էիր տալիս, կախվում էին ու սկսում կռուտիտ լինել: Արդյունքում իրանք մեր կուրսի թույլ խմբերի համար հրաշալի դասախոսներ էին, կուրսի ուժեղ խմբի համար՝ վատ:


Արտ, հաշվի առնելով, որ հասարակության մեծ մասը հենց էդ միջին վիճակագրականն ա կազմում ու հաշվի առնելով, որ էսպես կոչված ուժեղ ուսանողը սենց թե նենց բավականաչափ մոտիվացիա ունի ինքնուրույն սովորելու համար, կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ ա միջին վիճակագրականի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Թե չէ արդյունքում ունենում ես 5 տոկոս լավ մասնագետ ու 95 տոկոս թափելու բան: Էդ թափելու բաներն էլ գնում, պաշտոններ են զբաղեցնում, էս են դառնում, էն են դառնում, էդ 5 տոկոսն էլ իրա տեղը չի գտնում: Վերջում ստանում ես դեգրադացված հասարակություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, հաշվի առնելով, որ հասարակության մեծ մասը հենց էդ միջին վիճակագրականն ա կազմում ու հաշվի առնելով, որ էսպես կոչված ուժեղ ուսանողը սենց թե նենց բավականաչափ մոտիվացիա ունի ինքնուրույն սովորելու համար, կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ ա միջին վիճակագրականի վրա կենտրոնանալը: Թե չէ արդյունքում ունենում ես 5 տոկոս լավ մասնագետ ու 95 տոկոս թափելու բան: Էդ թափելու բաներն էլ գնում, պաշտոններ են զբաղեցնում, էս են դառնում, էն են դառնում, էդ 5 տոկոսն էլ իրա տեղը չի գտնում: Վերջում ստանում ես դեգրադացված հասարակություն:


Ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա շեշտը դրվի նրա վրա, որ համ լավ մանկավարժ լինի, համ էլ իր դասավանդած առարկայի լավ գիտակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կարծում եմ, որ պետք ա շեշտը դրվի նրա վրա, որ համ լավ մանկավարժ լինի, համ էլ իր դասավանդած առարկայի լավ գիտակ:


Պարզ ա, որ տենց պետք ա լինի, բայց ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լավ գիտակ: Դպրոցում մաթեմ դասավանդելու համար պետք չի էլի PhD ունենալ մաթեմից: Հերիք ա համապատասխան կրթությունն ունենաս ու վերջ: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կրթությամբ մաթեմի ու պատմության դասատուին առանց լրացուցիչ կրթություն ստանալու թույլ չեն տա ֆիզիկա դասավանդել:

Հ.Գ. Ու նաև պետք ա սահմանել, թե որն ա լավ մանկավարժը: Նա, ով օլիմպիադաների հաղթողնե՞ր ա պատրաստում, թե՞ ում դասարանում ոչ ոք քննությունից չի կտրվում: Սրանք տարբեր շեշտադրումներ են, տարբեր նպատակներ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն սաղ աշխարհում խիարը թարս ա աճում 
> 
> Շին ջան, ես հրաշալի հասկանում եմ, ինչ եք ասում: Բայց էդ համակարգը կիրառելի ա միջին վիճակագրական սովորողների համար՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Օրինակը սենց բերեմ, մեր դասախոսներից մի քանիսը հրաշալի մատուցում էին նյութը, կարողանում պահել լսարանը, հասկանալի էին: Բայց հենց շեղվում էիր նյութից, խորը հարց էիր տալիս, կախվում էին ու սկսում կռուտիտ լինել: Արդյունքում իրանք մեր կուրսի թույլ խմբերի համար հրաշալի դասախոսներ էին, կուրսի ուժեղ խմբի համար՝ վատ:


Արտ, ուղղկաի դասախոսի-դասատուի ֆունկցիաների ընկալման տարբերությունն ա: Դասախոսի խնդիրն ա՝ ուղղություն ցույց տալ, խնդիրները լուծելու գործիքների հետ ծանոթացնել, ոչ թե քո հարցերի պատասխանները իմանալ, իսկ հարցեր ունես, գնա, պրպտի, գտիր պատասխանները ինքդ: ԵՊՀ-ից իմամենասիրելի դասախոսներից մեկը, ով մեզ նոր շրջանի արաբական գրականություն էր տալիս, էն ժամանակ դեռ ամենախոր գիտելիքները չուներ մասնագիտությունից, մենք իր առաջին փորձն էինք, հիմա իհարկե ավելի հմտացած կլինի, բայց ինքը Նիդերլանդներ մագիստրատուրա էր սովորել, ու էնտեղի փորձով էր մեզ հետ աշխատում, երրորդ կուրսի երրորդ կիսամյակում ես առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ ոնց որ սխալ մասնագիտություն չեմ ընտրել, երբ ինքը սկսեց էդ դասընթացը վարել: 

Իսկ իմ ղեկավարը ասում էր՝ ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, պետք է փնտրել, պրպտել :Jpit:  Ոնց էի սիրում իր էդ չգիտեմը: Ու էստեղ ինձ ասում են՝ հնարավորինս մի պատասխանիր, դրդիր, որ գտնեն պատասխանները, նույնիսկ եթե գիտես, իսկ եթե չգիտես, քննարկելով ես գալիս հարցի պատասխանին շատ ժամանակ, եթե խոսքը քերականության մասին ա, որ մաթեմատիկային համեմատաբար մոտ ա հումանիտար գիտություններից:  Դասախոսը հարցերի պատասխանող չի:

----------


## Chuk

> Պարզ ա, որ տենց պետք ա լինի, բայց ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում՝ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում լավ գիտակ: Դպրոցում մաթեմ դասավանդելու համար պետք չի էլի PhD ունենալ մաթեմից: Հերիք ա համապատասխան կրթությունն ունենաս ու վերջ: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ կրթությամբ մաթեմի ու պատմության դասատուին առանց լրացուցիչ կրթություն ստանալու թույլ չեն տա ֆիզիկա դասավանդել:


Բյուր, ինձ վերջերս առաջարկում էին ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ գրել, առարկաներից, որոնց գիտակը չեմ: Ասում էին, որ իմ գրավոր լեզուն շատ լավն ա: Տեսականորեն կարող ա իսկապես լավ գրեմ, բայց ես պետք ա նստեմ ուրիշ գրքեր կարդամ, դրանց հիման վրա իմ լեզվով շարադրեմ, ու արդյունքում ինչ-որ նրբություններ բաց թողնեմ:

Խոսքը սրա մասին ա: Ես գիտեմ, որ կարող եմ ցանկացած առարկա վերցնել, դասից երկու ժամ առաջ տվյալ դասը սերտել ու լավ մատուցել: Բայց ինձ լրջորեն պատրաստվել ա պետք, եթե ուզում եմ նորմալ դասատու լինեմ: Շատ քչերը կարող են իրարից տրամագծորեն տարբերվող առարկաներից տենց պատրաստվել:

Ֆիզիկայի դասատուն, օրինակ, հեշտորեն կարող ա պատրաստվի մաթեմին: Անգլերենինը՝ ռուսերենին (եթե տիրապետում ա լեզվին): Պատմության դասատուն՝ գրականությանը: Բայց լեզվի դաստուն ֆիզիկային աննորմալոտ ա, կենսաբի դասատուն ինֆորմինին՝ աննորմալոտ ա ու տենց շարունակ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Արտ, ուղղկաի դասախոսի-դասատուի ֆունկցիաների ընկալման տարբերությունն ա: Դասախոսի խնդիրն ա՝ ուղղություն ցույց տալ, խնդիրները լուծելու գործիքների հետ ծանոթացնել, ոչ թե քո հարցերի պատասխանները իմանալ, իսկ հարցեր ունես, գնա, պրպտի, գտիր պատասխանները ինքդ: ԵՊՀ-ից իմամենասիրելի դասախոսներից մեկը, ով մեզ նոր շրջանի արաբական գրականություն էր տալիս, հաստատ ամենախոր գիտելիքները չուներ մասնագիտությունից, մենք իր առաջին փորձն էինք, հիմա իհարկե ավելի հմտացած կլինի, բայց ինքը Նիդերլանդներ մագիստրատուրա էր սովորել, ու էնտեղի փորձով էր մեզ հետ աշխատում, երրորդ կուրսի երրորդ կիսամյակում ես առաջին անգամ զգացի, որ ոնց որ սխալ մասնագիտություն չեմ ընտրել, երբ ինքը սկսեց էդ դասընթացը վարել: 
> 
> Իսկ իմ ղեկավարը ասում էր՝ ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, պետք է փնտրել, պրպտել Ոնց էի սիրում իր էդ չգիտեմը: Ու էստեղ ինձ ասում են՝ հնարավորինս մի պատասխանիր, դրդիր, որ գտնեն պատասխանները, նույնիսկ եթե գիտես, իսկ եթե չգիտես, քննարկելով ես գալիս հարցի պատասխանին շատ ժամանակ, եթե խոսքը քերականության մասին ա, որ մաթեմատիկային համեմատաբար մոտ ա հումանիտար գիտություններից:  Դասախոսը հարցերի պատասխանող չի:


Ահա, ու էստեղ ինչ-որ բանից PhD ունենալ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ հարցերի պատասխանները գիտես, չի նշանակում, որ սաղ գրականությունը ծամած ունես, ու ուղեղդ մի հատ առանձին վիքիպեդիա ա քո թեմայից, այլ նշանակում ա, որ մասնագիտական դաշտում արագ կողմնորոշվում ես, խնդիրներին լուծումներ ես տալիս, գիտես՝ ինչը որտեղ ու ոնց փնտրես, որ աղբյուրին վստահես, որին չէ ու ինչու: Ու սենց ա կրթական համակարգի բոլոր մակարդակներում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ինձ վերջերս առաջարկում էին ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ գրել, առարկաներից, որոնց գիտակը չեմ: Ասում էին, որ իմ գրավոր լեզուն շատ լավն ա: Տեսականորեն կարող ա իսկապես լավ գրեմ, բայց ես պետք ա նստեմ ուրիշ գրքեր կարդամ, դրանց հիման վրա իմ լեզվով շարադրեմ, ու արդյունքում ինչ-որ նրբություններ բաց թողնեմ:
> 
> Խոսքը սրա մասին ա: Ես գիտեմ, որ կարող եմ ցանկացած առարկա վերցնել, դասից երկու ժամ առաջ տվյալ դասը սերտել ու լավ մատուցել: Բայց ինձ լրջորեն պատրաստվել ա պետք, եթե ուզում եմ նորմալ դասատու լինեմ: Շատ քչերը կարող են իրարից տրամագծորեն տարբերվող առարկաներից տենց պատրաստվել:
> 
> Ֆիզիկայի դասատուն, օրինակ, հեշտորեն կարող ա պատրաստվի մաթեմին: Անգլերենինը՝ ռուսերենին (եթե տիրապետում ա լեզվին): Պատմության դասատուն՝ գրականությանը: Բայց լեզվի դաստուն ֆիզիկային աննորմալոտ ա, կենսաբի դասատուն ինֆորմինին՝ աննորմալոտ ա ու տենց շարունակ:


Արտ, որովհետև դու կրթությամբ ֆիզիկոս ես, դասատու էլ չես: Այ եթե կրթությամբ ֆիզիկայի ու պատմության դասատու լինեիր, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց չէիր կարողանա դասավանդել կամ ձեռնարկներ գրել: Էդ հին սովետական մտածելակերպն ա, որ եթե մի բանից լավ ես, ուրեմն դա ա ու վերջ: Գրեթե ցանկացած մարդ պոտենցիալ ունի զանազան բնագավառներում իրան դրսևորելու: Ու եթե մեկն ընտրել ա լինել մաթեմի ու պատմության դասատու ու համապատասխան կրթությունը ստացել ա, քննությունները հանձնել ա, ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի՝ դու լավ դասատու չես:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, որովհետև դու կրթությամբ ֆիզիկոս ես, դասատու էլ չես: Այ եթե կրթությամբ ֆիզիկայի ու պատմության դասատու լինեիր, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց չէիր կարողանա դասավանդել կամ ձեռնարկներ գրել: Էդ հին սովետական մտածելակերպն ա, որ եթե մի բանից լավ ես, ուրեմն դա ա ու վերջ: Գրեթե ցանկացած մարդ պոտենցիալ ունի զանազան բնագավառներում իրան դրսևորելու: Ու եթե մեկն ընտրել ա լինել մաթեմի ու պատմության դասատու ու համապատասխան կրթությունը ստացել ա, քննությունները հանձնել ա, ոչ ոք չի կարա ասի՝ դու լավ դասատու չես:


Բյուր, իմ կրթությունն էնպիսին ա, որ ես կարողանում եմ հեշտությամբ յուրացնել ինձ պետքականը: Իմ գրած ձեռնարկները ֆիզիկայից չեն ու ասում են, որ վատը չեն: Բայց դրանք էլի իմ յուրացրածին են վերաբերում:  Ես չեմ ասում, որ անհնար ա, որ մարդը երկու տարբեր բաների կարողանա տիրապետել, բայց կտրուկ տարբերվողներինը լավ տիրապետելը ավելի քիչ դեպքերում են լինում:

Իսկ հիմա՝ հակադարձ  :Jpit: 
Ես հիշում եմ քո «հարձակումները» էն ֆիզիկների վրա, ովքեր լեզվաբանությամբ էին զբաղվում: Էն ֆիզիկների վրա, ովքեր բժշկության մեջ էին մտնում: Մի տեսակ հակասում ա, չէ՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Ահա, ու էստեղ ինչ-որ բանից PhD ունենալ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ հարցերի պատասխանները գիտես, չի նշանակում, որ սաղ գրականությունը ծամած ունես, ու ուղեղդ մի հատ առանձին վիքիպեդիա ա քո թեմայից, այլ նշանակում ա, որ մասնագիտական դաշտում արագ կողմնորոշվում ես, խնդիրներին լուծումներ ես տալիս, գիտես՝ ինչը որտեղ ու ոնց փնտրես, որ աղբյուրին վստահես, որին չէ ու ինչու: Ու սենց ա կրթական համակարգի բոլոր մակարդակներում:


Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղ ծամած ունենաս, բայց պիտի իմանաս ու հեշտ կողմնորոշվես, պիտի գիտակ լինես: Եթե գիտակ չես ու դաս ես տալիս, արդեն վատ ա: Ու սա աքսիոմ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ահա, ու էստեղ ինչ-որ բանից PhD ունենալ չի նշանակում, որ սաղ հարցերի պատասխանները գիտես, չի նշանակում, որ սաղ գրականությունը ծամած ունես, ու ուղեղդ մի հատ առանձին վիքիպեդիա ա քո թեմայից, այլ նշանակում ա, որ մասնագիտական դաշտում արագ կողմնորոշվում ես, խնդիրներին լուծումներ ես տալիս, գիտես՝ ինչը որտեղ ու ոնց փնտրես, որ աղբյուրին վստահես, որին չէ ու ինչու: Ու սենց ա կրթական համակարգի բոլոր մակարդակներում:


Էստեղ ֆիզիկների հետ էի խոսում, հիանում էին, թե ռուսաստանցի ասպիրանտները ոնց են մտքի մեջ ամենաբարդ հաշվարկները անում վայրկենապես, մինչև իրանք կփորձեն գրի առնել առաջին թիվը :LOL:  Շատ չեմ ուզում իդեալականացնել էս համակարգը, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրան ամեն դեպքում արդարացնում ա, չնայած սովետական գիտական դպրոցն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Հումանիտար ոլորտում էն բոլոր սովետական հիմնարար աշխատություններին, որոնք ինձ համար Հայաստանում պարտադիրի արժեք ունեին, ասենք՝ Բախտինի աշխատանքները՝ Ռաբլեին ու Դոստոևսկուն նվիրված, Պրոպպի բանահյուսագիտական աշխատանքները, էստեղ համարյա ամեն երկրորդը հումանիտար թեզում հղում ա կատարվում: Նենց որ էն էլ կա, էն էլ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իմ կրթությունն էնպիսին ա, որ ես կարողանում եմ հեշտությամբ յուրացնել ինձ պետքականը: Իմ գրած ձեռնարկները ֆիզիկայից չեն ու ասում են, որ վատը չեն: Բայց դրանք էլի իմ յուրացրածին են վերաբերում:  Ես չեմ ասում, որ անհնար ա, որ մարդը երկու տարբեր բաների կարողանա տիրապետել, բայց կտրուկ տարբերվողներինը լավ տիրապետելը ավելի քիչ դեպքերում են լինում:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա՝ հակադարձ 
> Ես հիշում եմ քո «հարձակումները» էն ֆիզիկների վրա, ովքեր լեզվաբանությամբ էին զբաղվում: Էն ֆիզիկների վրա, ովքեր բժշկության մեջ էին մտնում: Մի տեսակ հակասում ա, չէ՞:


Արտ, լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, երբ ֆիզիկները մի օր վեր են կենում ու լեզվաբանությամբ զբաղվում ու լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, երբ մեկն ընտրում ա «ուսուցչական կրթություն՝ մասնագիտանալով ֆիզիկա ու ասենք անգլերեն դասավանդելու վրա»: Ո՞նց չես տեսնում տարբերությունը: Նա, ով մասնագիտացած ա ֆիզիկա ու անգլերեն դասավանդելու մեջ, ունի դիպլոմ, որտեղ գրված ա, որ ինքը ֆիզիկայի ու անգլերենի ուսուցիչ ա: Իսկ լեզվաբանությամբ զբաղվող ֆիզիկները չունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու հետևաբար համապատասխան գիտելիք:

----------

Շինարար (17.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, երբ ֆիզիկները մի օր վեր են կենում ու լեզվաբանությամբ զբաղվում ու լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա, երբ մեկն ընտրում ա «ուսուցչական կրթություն՝ մասնագիտանալով ֆիզիկա ու ասենք անգլերեն դասավանդելու վրա»: Ո՞նց չես տեսնում տարբերությունը: Նա, ով մասնագիտացած ա ֆիզիկա ու անգլերեն դասավանդելու մեջ, ունի դիպլոմ, որտեղ գրված ա, որ ինքը ֆիզիկայի ու անգլերենի ուսուցիչ ա: Իսկ լեզվաբանությամբ զբաղվող ֆիզիկները չունեն համապատասխան կրթություն ու հետևաբար համապատասխան գիտելիք:


Ի՞նչ գիտես, քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ չունեն  :Smile:  Ես ահագին մարդ գիտեմ, որ երկրորդ, երրորդ կրթություն ունի, ու ունի:
Հետո հարցը մենակ դիպլոմը չի: Կան որ դիպլոմ չունեն, բայց շատ ավելի են խորացել, քան էդ դիպլոմավորները:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էստեղ ֆիզիկների հետ էի խոսում, հիանում էին, թե ռուսաստանցի ասպիրանտները ոնց են մտքի մեջ ամենաբարդ հաշվարկները անում վայրկենապես, մինչև իրանք կփորձեն գրի առնել առաջին թիվը Շատ չեմ ուզում իդեալականացնել էս համակարգը, բայց փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ իրան ամեն դեպքում արդարացնում ա, չնայած սովետական գիտական դպրոցն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Հումանիտար ոլորտում էն բոլոր սովետական հիմնարար աշխատություններին, որոնք ինձ համար Հայաստանում պարտադիրի արժեք ունեին, ասենք՝ Բախտինի աշխատանքները՝ Ռաբլեին ու Դոստոևսկուն նվիրված, Պրոպպի բանահյուսագիտական աշխատանքները, էստեղ համարյա ամեն երկրորդը հումանիտար թեզում հղում ա կատարվում: Նենց որ էն էլ կա, էն էլ:


Շին, սովետական կրթական համակարգը ու դրա շարունակություն հայկականը ֆիքսված են էղել օլիմպիադայի հաղթողներ պատրաստելու վրա: Դրա համար մեծամասնություն կազմող միջակ աշակերտներն ու ուսանողները շատ են տուժել: Հա, մեկը ես էլ ընտիր մաթեմ գիտեի, ու որ ընկա արևմտյան կրթական համակարգ, սկսեցի ղժժալ, թե էս ինչ ա ձեր մաթեմը: Բայց արի նայենք իմ դասարանին ու տեսնենք, թե քանի հոգի մաթեմ գիտեր: 20 հոգուց երկուսը: Հիմա ո՞րն ա լավ: 18 հոգի միջին մակարդակի իմանան, էն երկուսն էլ թե հավես ունեն, խորանան, թե չէ, չէ, թե՞ երկու հոգի ընտիր իմանա, էն մնացած 18-ը տենց էլ մաթեմից բոբիկ լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի՞նչ գիտես, քեզ ո՞վ ա ասել, որ չունեն  Ես ահագին մարդ գիտեմ, որ երկրորդ, երրորդ կրթություն ունի, ու ունի:
> Հետո հարցը մենակ դիպլոմը չի: Կան որ դիպլոմ չունեն, բայց շատ ավելի են խորացել, քան էդ դիպլոմավորները:


Արտ, էդ լեզվաբան-ֆիզիկներից ու բժիշկ-ֆիզիկներից ոչ մեկը ֆիզիկայից բացի ուրիշ կրթություն չունի: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ունենային էլ, հայկական կրթական համակարգն էնքան տխուր վիճակում ա, որ դա բան չի նշանակում: Ես տեսել եմ լիքը վայ-լեզվաբանների, որ տուֆտելով դիսերտացիա են պաշտպանել, բայց նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ լեզվաբանական հետազոտական մեթոդներից խաբար չէին:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա դիպլոմավորներից շատ խորանալուն, ապա ակադեմիական գիտելիքը շատ, ահավոր շատ տարբերվում ա ոչ ակադեմիական գիտելիքից: Դիպլոմ ոչ թե տալիս են հազար հատ գիրք կարդալու համար, այլ կոնկրետ աշխատանք կարողանալ անելու համար: Էդքան խորացողները սովորաբար մենակ կարդում են: Հա, ես էլ գրականություն եմ շատ սիրում ու լիքը կարդում եմ, երբեմն գուցե ավելի շատ, քան գրականության ուսանողները, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ես գրականագետ չդարձա, որովհետև համապատասխան ակադեմիական աշխատանք չունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ով ասեց, որ սաղ ծամած ունենաս, բայց պիտի իմանաս ու հեշտ կողմնորոշվես, պիտի գիտակ լինես: Եթե գիտակ չես ու դաս ես տալիս, արդեն վատ ա: Ու սա աքսիոմ ա:


Արտ, բայց գիտակ լինելը պետք ա սահմանել: Դու ո՞նց ես սահմանում դա: Ես դա սահմանում եմ համապատասխան ֆորմալ կրթությամբ: Եթե ուզում ես լինել կենսաբի ուսուցիչ, պիտի ունենաս կենսաբանության մանկավարժական կթրություն: Եթե ուզում ես լինել անգլի ուսուցիչ, պիտի ունենաս անգլի մանկավարժական կրթություն:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էդ լեզվաբան-ֆիզիկներից ու բժիշկ-ֆիզիկներից ոչ մեկը ֆիզիկայից բացի ուրիշ կրթություն չունի: Բայց եթե նույնիսկ ունենային էլ, հայկական կրթական համակարգն էնքան տխուր վիճակում ա, որ դա բան չի նշանակում: Ես տեսել եմ լիքը վայ-լեզվաբանների, որ տուֆտելով դիսերտացիա են պաշտպանել, բայց նույնիսկ ամենապրիմիտիվ լեզվաբանական հետազոտական մեթոդներից խաբար չէին:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա դիպլոմավորներից շատ խորանալուն, ապա ակադեմիական գիտելիքը շատ, ահավոր շատ տարբերվում ա ոչ ակադեմիական գիտելիքից: Դիպլոմ ոչ թե տալիս են հազար հատ գիրք կարդալու համար, այլ կոնկրետ աշխատանք կարողանալ անելու համար: Էդքան խորացողները սովորաբար մենակ կարդում են: Հա, ես էլ գրականություն եմ շատ սիրում ու լիքը կարդում եմ, երբեմն գուցե ավելի շատ, քան գրականության ուսանողները, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում ես գրականագետ չդարձա, որովհետև համապատասխան ակադեմիական աշխատանք չունեմ:


Բյուր, նենց վստահ ես ասում, որ չունեն, ոնց-որ հատ-հատ ստուգել ես  :Wink: 
Սխալվես գը: Էս պահին օրինակ Արմեն Պետրոսյանին հիշեցի, ով ֆիզիկ ա, բավական լուրջ մասնագետ ա համարվել, իսկ հիմա նաև բանասիրական գիտությունների դոկտոր ա:
Իսկ դու սենց օդի մեջ դնում ու որակում ես  :Wink: 

հ.գ. ես նկատի ունեի ոչ միայն Հայաստանի դիպլոմավորներին:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, բայց գիտակ լինելը պետք ա սահմանել: Դու ո՞նց ես սահմանում դա: Ես դա սահմանում եմ համապատասխան ֆորմալ կրթությամբ: Եթե ուզում ես լինել կենսաբի ուսուցիչ, պիտի ունենաս կենսաբանության մանկավարժական կթրություն: Եթե ուզում ես լինել անգլի ուսուցիչ, պիտի ունենաս անգլի մանկավարժական կրթություն:


Բյուր, գիտակ լինելը իմ համար անպայման չի, որ լինի համապատասխան կրթություն ստացածը: Բայց հատկապես ուսուցիչ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտություն եմ համարում, որ համապատասխան կրթություն, որակավորում էլ ունենա: Ու նորից կրկնում եմ, հազվադեպները կարող են իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվողների համար նման որակավորում ստանալ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, նենց վստահ ես ասում, որ չունեն, ոնց-որ հատ-հատ ստուգել ես 
> Սխալվես գը: Էս պահին օրինակ Արմեն Պետրոսյանին հիշեցի, ով ֆիզիկ ա, բավական լուրջ մասնագետ ա համարվել, իսկ հիմա նաև բանասիրական գիտությունների դոկտոր ա:
> Իսկ դու սենց օդի մեջ դնում ու որակում ես 
> 
> հ.գ. ես նկատի ունեի ոչ միայն Հայաստանի դիպլոմավորներին:


Արտ, ո՞վ ա Արմեն Պետրոսյանը: Ես հատ-հատ ստուգել եմ սաղ հայտնի պսևդոգիտնական-լեզվաբաններին: Ի դեպ, մեջները քիմիկոսներ էլ կան: Բայց Հայաստանում խնդիրը նաև նրանում ա, որ Տարոն Մարգարյանը կարա տ.գ.թ. լինի, այսինքն՝ դիպլոմ ունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում ֆորմալ կրթություն ունենալ: Ու իմ համեստ կարծիքով տենց թացը չորից չի տարբերվում հենց էն պատճառով, որ կենտրոնանալով 5 տոկոսի վրա, էն 95 տոկոսն անգրագետ ա մնացել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գիտակ լինելը իմ համար անպայման չի, որ լինի համապատասխան կրթություն ստացածը: Բայց հատկապես ուսուցիչ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտություն եմ համարում, որ համապատասխան կրթություն, որակավորում էլ ունենա: Ու նորից կրկնում եմ, հազվադեպները կարող են իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվողների համար նման որակավորում ստանալ:


Դու ասում ես՝ հազվադեպները, ես ասում եմ՝ Դանիայում տարածված պրակտիկա ա: Մարդիկ կարողանում են ստանալ էդ որակավորումը, ի՞նչ ես ուզում: 
Իսկ գիտակ լինելու համար ֆորմալ կրթությունն ուղղակի պարտադիր պայման ա, առանց դրա մարդու ուղեղում քաոս ա, ինչքան էլ շատ կարդացած լինի:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ո՞վ ա Արմեն Պետրոսյանը: Ես հատ-հատ ստուգել եմ սաղ հայտնի պսևդոգիտնական-լեզվաբաններին: Ի դեպ, մեջները քիմիկոսներ էլ կան: Բայց Հայաստանում խնդիրը նաև նրանում ա, որ Տարոն Մարգարյանը կարա տ.գ.թ. լինի, այսինքն՝ դիպլոմ ունենալը դեռ չի նշանակում ֆորմալ կրթություն ունենալ: Ու իմ համեստ կարծիքով տենց թացը չորից չի տարբերվում հենց էն պատճառով, որ կենտրոնանալով 5 տոկոսի վրա, էն 95 տոկոսն անգրագետ ա մնացել:


Թեկուզ Մայրենի Լեզվի դասեր խմբում իրա գրածներին կհանդիպես: Ուղղակի կարող ա մտքովդ անցած էլ չլինի, որ ինքը ֆիզիկ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու ասում ես՝ հազվադեպները, ես ասում եմ՝ Դանիայում տարածված պրակտիկա ա: Մարդիկ կարողանում են ստանալ էդ որակավորումը, ի՞նչ ես ուզում: 
> Իսկ գիտակ լինելու համար ֆորմալ կրթությունն ուղղակի պարտադիր պայման ա, առանց դրա մարդու ուղեղում քաոս ա, ինչքան էլ շատ կարդացած լինի:


Դե ես էլ կասկածում եմ իրանց պրոֆեսիոնազիմին:

Համ էլ չմոռանանք, որ ամեն ինչ սկսվել էր էս թեմայում ՄՆովակին գրածիցս: Կարծում ես պատրաստված ա եղել տենց տարբեր առարկաների դասատու լինելու համար: Կամ Հայաստանում որևէ դասատու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Թեկուզ Մայրենի Լեզվի դասեր խմբում իրա գրածներին կհանդիպես: Ուղղակի կարող ա մտքովդ անցած էլ չլինի, որ ինքը ֆիզիկ ա:


Արտ, նոր փորփրեցի, ինքը լուրջ մասնագետ ա էրևում: Ու ունի ֆորմալ բանասիրական կրթություն: Ախր ես չեմ ասում՝ ֆիզիկը չի կարա լեզվաբան լինի, ասում եմ՝ լեզվաբանական կրթություն չունեցողը չի կարա լինի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես էլ կասկածում եմ իրանց պրոֆեսիոնազիմին:
> 
> Համ էլ չմոռանանք, որ ամեն ինչ սկսվել էր էս թեմայում ՄՆովակին գրածիցս: Կարծում ես պատրաստված ա եղել տենց տարբեր առարկաների դասատու լինելու համար: Կամ Հայաստանում որևէ դասատու:


Կասկածի  :Jpit:  Փաստն էն ա, որ երկու և ավելի առարկաների դասատու պատրաստող Դանիայի կրթական համակարգը (ու ոչ միայն) շատ ավելի լավն ա, քան Հայաստանինը:
Ինչ վերաբերում ա Մնովակին, ապա ինձ թվում ա ինքը պատրաստված չի էղել ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, նոր փորփրեցի, ինքը լուրջ մասնագետ ա էրևում: Ու ունի ֆորմալ բանասիրական կրթություն: Ախր ես չեմ ասում՝ ֆիզիկը չի կարա լեզվաբան լինի, ասում եմ՝ լեզվաբանական կրթություն չունեցողը չի կարա լինի:


Բյուր, ֆորմալի կուրսով ինքնակրթվածը, ով նաև մասնագետների օգնությամբ ա դրան հասել, չի՞ կարող:
Իհարկե ֆորմալը մոտիվացնող ա, բայց էնպես չի, որ պարտադիր ա: Այլ հարց, որ լրջությունը որոշելու համար նորմալ գիտական աշխատանքներ են պետք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ֆորմալի կուրսով ինքնակրթվածը, ով նաև մասնագետների օգնությամբ ա դրան հասել, չի՞ կարող:
> Իհարկե ֆորմալը մոտիվացնող ա, բայց էնպես չի, որ պարտադիր ա: Այլ հարց, որ լրջությունը որոշելու համար *նորմալ գիտական աշխատանքներ են պետք:*


Բա սաղ էս ա: Ֆորմալ կրթությունը գիրք կարդալը չի, այլ ինֆորմացիա ստանալ, վերլուծել, հասկանալ, նոր գաղափարներ առաջ քաշելն ա: Ու դրանք այլ ֆորմալ կրթվածներ գնահատում են: Իսկ ինքնակրթվածին երբեք չես կարող գնահատել, ստացած ինֆորմացիան էլ համակարգված չի: Հետազոտական մեթոդներին ծանոթ չեն: Ինքնակրթությունը գիտելիքի մենակ «իմանալ» բաղադրիչն ա պարունակում: Հոդվածներից կարող ես իմանալ, թե ինչի են հասել ինքնակրթությամբ: Իսկ ֆորմալի կուրսով ու մասնագետների օգնությամբ դա արդեն դառնում ա ուղղակի ֆորմալ կրթություն, ոչ թե ինքնակրթություն: 

Անգամ մեր ոլորտում լիքը հզոր դեմքեր կան, որոնք լիքը գժանոց հոդվածներ են տպում, բայց շատ հեշտ հասկանում ես՝ էս մարդիկ լեզվաբանության ֆորմալ կրթություն ունեն, թե չէ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Փաստորեն սաղ աշխարհում խիարը թարս ա աճում 
> 
> Շին ջան, ես հրաշալի հասկանում եմ, ինչ եք ասում: Բայց էդ համակարգը կիրառելի ա միջին վիճակագրական սովորողների համար՝ իմ համոզմամբ: Օրինակը սենց բերեմ, մեր դասախոսներից մի քանիսը հրաշալի մատուցում էին նյութը, կարողանում պահել լսարանը, հասկանալի էին: Բայց հենց շեղվում էիր նյութից, խորը հարց էիր տալիս, կախվում էին ու սկսում կռուտիտ լինել: Արդյունքում իրանք մեր կուրսի թույլ խմբերի համար հրաշալի դասախոսներ էին, կուրսի ուժեղ խմբի համար՝ վատ:


Մասնավորապես մասնագիտական առարկայի դասախոսի դեպքում ես էլ եմ համարում, որ ուղղակի պարտավոր ա դասախոսը շատ լավ մասնագետ լինել: Պարզ ա, ոչ մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ չի կարա իդեալական իմանա ու ինչ-որ բանի մասին «չգիտեմ» ասելը ամոթ բան չի, բայց եթե կռուտիտ ա անում, որոշակիորեն թույլ գիտելիքներ ունի:

Բայց դպրոցի դասատուների համար ես էդ թարս խիարով տարբերակն ընդունելի եմ համարում: Դպրոցը նախատեսված ա մարդուն էսինչ քանակի գիտելիք տալու համար: Եթե էդքանը տվեց, նորմալ ա: Դե իհարկե դասատուն պիտի մի քիչ ավելին իմանա, քան դասավանդում ա: Բայց եթե աշակերտը գնա ասենք մաթեմի դասատուին հարցնի, թե ոնց որոշել մատրիցի ռանգը, կարծում եմ լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ դասատուն չիմանա: Իսկ աշակերտը հարցի պատասխանը կարա ստանա բուհում, որտեւ նախատեսված ա տվյալ դասընթացը: Ու ավելի լավ ա, որ դասատուն էդ հարցի պատասխանը չիմանա, քան թույն մասնագետ լինի, չկարանա նյութը նորմալ մատուցել:

----------


## Chuk

> Մասնավորապես մասնագիտական առարկայի դասախոսի դեպքում ես էլ եմ համարում, որ ուղղակի պարտավոր ա դասախոսը շատ լավ մասնագետ լինել: Պարզ ա, ոչ մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ չի կարա իդեալական իմանա ու ինչ-որ բանի մասին «չգիտեմ» ասելը ամոթ բան չի, բայց եթե կռուտիտ ա անում, որոշակիորեն թույլ գիտելիքներ ունի:
> 
> Բայց դպրոցի դասատուների համար ես էդ թարս խիարով տարբերակն ընդունելի եմ համարում: Դպրոցը նախատեսված ա մարդուն էսինչ քանակի գիտելիք տալու համար: Եթե էդքանը տվեց, նորմալ ա: Դե իհարկե դասատուն պիտի մի քիչ ավելին իմանա, քան դասավանդում ա: Բայց եթե աշակերտը գնա ասենք մաթեմի դասատուին հարցնի, թե ոնց որոշել մատրիցի ռանգը, կարծում եմ լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ դասատուն չիմանա: Իսկ աշակերտը հարցի պատասխանը կարա ստանա բուհում, որտեւ նախատեսված ա տվյալ դասընթացը: Ու ավելի լավ ա, որ դասատուն էդ հարցի պատասխանը չիմանա, քան թույն մասնագետ լինի, չկարանա նյութը նորմալ մատուցել:


Եսիմ, Ռամշ, մինչև հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա մեր ինֆորմի դասատուն։ Ինքը մաթեմի դասատու էր ու լավն էր։ Ինֆորմն էլ էին իրան տվել ու արդեն մի քանի տարի դաս էր տվել։ Բայց հենց առաջին անգամ ես դաս էի պատասխնում, հիշում եմ ոնց էր ամբողջ մարմնով դողում։ Ու էս եզակի օրինակ չի։

----------


## Rammstein

> Եսիմ, Ռամշ, մինչև հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա մեր ինֆորմի դասատուն։ Ինքը մաթեմի դասատու էր ու լավն էր։ Ինֆորմն էլ էին իրան տվել ու արդեն մի քանի տարի դաս էր տվել։ Բայց հենց առաջին անգամ ես դաս էի պատասխնում, հիշում եմ ոնց էր ամբողջ մարմնով դողում։ Ու էս եզակի օրինակ չի։


Ինձ թվում ա էդ դողալը կապ չունի նրա հետ, որ ինքը նաեւ մաթեմի դասատու էր: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Հայաստանի դպրոցների ինֆորմի դասատուներից (էն, որ մենակ ինֆորմ են տալիս) քանի՞սը էդ քո դասատուից զգալի ավել գիտելիք ունեն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մասնավորապես մասնագիտական առարկայի դասախոսի դեպքում ես էլ եմ համարում, որ ուղղակի պարտավոր ա դասախոսը շատ լավ մասնագետ լինել: Պարզ ա, ոչ մեկ էլ ամեն ինչ չի կարա իդեալական իմանա ու ինչ-որ բանի մասին «չգիտեմ» ասելը ամոթ բան չի, բայց եթե կռուտիտ ա անում, որոշակիորեն թույլ գիտելիքներ ունի:
> 
> Բայց դպրոցի դասատուների համար ես էդ թարս խիարով տարբերակն ընդունելի եմ համարում: Դպրոցը նախատեսված ա մարդուն էսինչ քանակի գիտելիք տալու համար: Եթե էդքանը տվեց, նորմալ ա: Դե իհարկե դասատուն պիտի մի քիչ ավելին իմանա, քան դասավանդում ա: Բայց եթե աշակերտը գնա ասենք մաթեմի դասատուին հարցնի, թե ոնց որոշել մատրիցի ռանգը, կարծում եմ լրիվ նորմալ ա, որ դասատուն չիմանա: Իսկ աշակերտը հարցի պատասխանը կարա ստանա բուհում, որտեւ նախատեսված ա տվյալ դասընթացը: Ու ավելի լավ ա, որ դասատուն էդ հարցի պատասխանը չիմանա, քան թույն մասնագետ լինի, չկարանա նյութը նորմալ մատուցել:


Նորմալ երկրներում երևի հա։ Բայց էսօր Հայաստանում նենց վիճակ ա, որ ոչ մի տեղ չընդունվածները ընդունվում են մանկավարժական, հետո իրանց ուղարկում են դպրոցներ, որտեղ աշխատավարձը 25.000 դրամ ա, ոնց որ էս թեման բացողն ա ասում։ Երկու տարի աշխատելուց հետո նույնիսկ իրանք չեն դիմանում ու դուրս են գալիս դպրոցից։ Դպրոցում մնացածները մի դրույքը սարքում են երկու դրույք որ համ բացակա դասատուի տեղը փակեն, համ էլ իրանց 25.000-ը սարքեն 50.000, որը շատ նորմալ ու մարդկային ցանկություն ա: Արդյունքում ինֆորմի դասատուն համ էլ կրոնի պամություն ու իտալերեն ա դասավանդում, բայց հայերեն քերականությունից էնքան ա հեռու որքան փիղը բալետից։ Ու ես սա ասում եմ ոչ թե էս թեմայի հեղինակի պահով, որին մարդկայնորեն հասկանում եմ, այլ իմ երեխեքի պահով, ովքեր դպրոց են գնում ու էտ պրոբլեմի հետ մենք ամենօրյա շփման մեջ ենք։

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ թվում ա էդ դողալը կապ չունի նրա հետ, որ ինքը նաեւ մաթեմի դասատու էր: Ի՞նչ ես կարծում, Հայաստանի դպրոցների ինֆորմի դասատուներից (էն, որ մենակ ինֆորմ են տալիս) քանի՞սը էդ քո դասատուից զգալի ավել գիտելիք ունեն:


Ռամշ, հենց հարցն էլ էն ա, որ ինքն ահագին լավ գիտեր, բայց ոչ էնքան, փաստացի, որ լավ դասատու լիներ էդ առարկայից։


Եթե Բյուրի ասածը մասամբ ընդունում եմ, որ կոնկրետ առարկայի դասատու լինելու համար սովորում են, մեր մոտ տենց բան չկա։

----------


## Rammstein

> Նորմալ երկրներում երևի հա։ Բայց էսօր Հայաստանում նենց վիճակ ա, որ ոչ մի տեղ չընդունվածները ընդունվում են մանկավարժական, հետո իրանց ուղարկում են դպրոցներ, որտեղ աշխատավարձը 25.000 դրամ ա, ոնց որ էս թեման բացողն ա ասում։ Երկու տարի աշխատելուց հետո նույնիսկ իրանք չեն դիմանում ու դուրս են գալիս դպրոցից։ Դպրոցում մնացածները մի դրույքը սարքում են երկու դրույք որ համ բացակա դասատուի տեղը փակեն, համ էլ իրանց 25.000-ը սարքեն 50.000, որը շատ նորմալ ու մարդկային ցանկություն ա: Արդյունքում ինֆորմի դասատուն համ էլ կրոնի պամություն ու իտալերեն ա դասավանդում, բայց հայերեն քերականությունից էնքան ա հեռու որքան փիղը բալետից։ Ու ես սա ասում եմ ոչ թե էս թեմայի հեղինակի պահով, որին մարդկայնորեն հասկանում եմ, այլ իմ երեխեքի պահով, ովքեր դպրոց են գնում ու էտ պրոբլեմի հետ մենք ամենօրյա շփման մեջ ենք։


Բնակակաբար, ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք ա Հայաստանում հենց հիմա տենց սիստեմ մտցնել: Լիքը բաներ շտկելու կարիք կա մինչեւ էդ: Բայց էդ համակարգն, ըստ իս, հեչ վատ չի մտածված: Եթե մարդը սովորում ա նյութը երեխեքին փոխանցելու հմտությունները, ապա ինչո՞ւ չկիրառել դա մեկից ավել առարկաների համար: Եթե հայաստանում մարդիկ երկու կոպեկ ավել վաստակելու համար սկսում են մեկից ավել առարկա դաս տալ ու դա վատ ա ստացվում, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մի հոգին պիտի մի առարկայից ավել չտա:

----------


## Chuk

> Բնակակաբար, ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք ա Հայաստանում հենց հիմա տենց սիստեմ մտցնել: Լիքը բաներ շտկելու կարիք կա մինչեւ էդ: Բայց էդ համակարգն, ըստ իս, հեչ վատ չի մտածված: Եթե մարդը սովորում ա նյութը երեխեքին փոխանցելու հմտությունները, ապա ինչո՞ւ չկիրառել դա մեկից ավել առարկաների համար: Եթե հայաստանում մարդիկ երկու կոպեկ ավել վաստակելու համար սկսում են մեկից ավել առարկա դաս տալ ու դա վատ ա ստացվում, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ մի հոգին պիտի մի առարկայից ավել չտա:


Ռամշ, բայց իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ կամ հումանիտար առարկաներից են ուժեղ,  կամ՝ բնական (իհարկե՝ բացառություններ կան)։ Ու նաև սա ա պատճառը, որ ասում եմ նորմալ չի, իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաներ տալը։ Չեմ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես մեկից ավելի առարկա տալը վատ ա։

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, բայց իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ կամ հումանիտար առարկաներից են ուժեղ,  կամ՝ բնական (իհարկե՝ բացառություններ կան)։ Ու նաև սա ա պատճառը, որ ասում եմ նորմալ չի, իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաներ տալը։ Չեմ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես մեկից ավելի առարկա տալը վատ ա։


Հեչ կարիք չեմ տեսնում, որ պարտադրանք լինի իրարից շատ տարբերվող առարկաներ դասավանդելու: Ով ինչերից ուժեղ ա, թող դա էլ սովորի ու դասավանդի: Կարող ա մեծ մասը մոտիկ առարկաներ լինեն, բայց հեռուներ էլ կլինեն:
Չգիտեմ Դանիայում ոնց ա, թող Բյուրն ասի` արդյո՞ք խրախուսվում են շատ տարբերվող առարկաները: Եթե հա, ապա ինչ նպատակով:

----------


## Շինարար

> Հեչ կարիք չեմ տեսնում, որ պարտադրանք լինի իրարից շատ տարբերվող առարկաներ դասավանդելու: Ով ինչերից ուժեղ ա, թող դա էլ սովորի ու դասավանդի: Կարող ա մեծ մասը մոտիկ առարկաներ լինեն, բայց հեռուներ էլ կլինեն:
> Չգիտեմ Դանիայում ոնց ա, թող Բյուրն ասի` արդյո՞ք խրախուսվում են շատ տարբերվող առարկաները: Եթե հա, ապա ինչ նպատակով:


Կլինի՞ Շոտլանդիայում ասեմ: Մարդիկ հիմնականում երկու մասնգիտությամբ են բարձրագույն կրթությունն ստանում՝ մեկը առաջին որակավորումն ա, մյուսը երկրորդ, ու չկա էն ավելորդ լիքը առարկաների բեռը, որ Հայաստանում մենք անցնում էինք, որը մեզ ոչինչ չէր տալիս: Կարծեմ՝ երրորդ, թե չորրորդ կուսրում կարող ես նույնիսկ փոխել, եթե երկրորդ մասնագիտությունից ավելի լավ գնահատականներ ունես, դա դարձնում ես առաջին, իսկ առաջինդ դառնում ա երկրորդ: Ու դա կարա լինի՝ արաբերեն լեզու և տնտեսագիտություն, արաբերեն լեզու և կենսաբանություն, արաբերեն լեզու և ինչ խելքդ փչի: Եթե երրորդ կուրսում ոչ մի մասնագիտությամբ գնահատականներդ խոստումնալից չեն, երրորդ կուրսով կրթությունդ ավարտում ես՝ որպես ընդհանուր բարձրագույն կրթություն՝ առանց որևէ նեղ մասնագիտացման, դա բոլոր էն աշխատանքների համար ա, որոնցում բարձրագույն կրթություն ա պահանջվում, բայց մասնագիտացում՝ չէ: Մեկ ա՝ յուրաքանչյուր աշխատանքում արդեն կոնկրետ վերապատրաստում ես անցնում: Ու էս կրթական համակարգը, մենք համաձայն լինենք, թե չէ, իրան լիովին արդարացրել ա:

----------

Chuk (17.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (17.12.2015), Rammstein (17.12.2015), Ruby Rue (18.12.2015), Ուլուանա (18.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Կլինի՞ Շոտլանդիայում ասեմ: Մարդիկ հիմնականում երկու մասնգիտությամբ են բարձրագույն կրթությունն ստանում՝ մեկը առաջին որակավորումն ա, մյուսը երկրորդ, ու չկա էն ավելորդ լիքը առարկաների բեռը, որ Հայաստանում մենք անցնում էինք, որը մեզ ոչինչ չէր տալիս: Կարծեմ՝ երրորդ, թե չորրորդ կուսրում կարող ես նույնիսկ փոխել, եթե երկրորդ մասնագիտությունից ավելի լավ գնահատականներ ունես, դա դարձնում ես առաջին, իսկ առաջինդ դառնում ա երկրորդ: Ու դա կարա լինի՝ արաբերեն լեզու և տնտեսագիտություն, արաբերեն լեզու և կենսաբանություն, արաբերեն լեզու և ինչ խելքդ փչի: Եթե երրորդ կուրսում ոչ մի մասնագիտությամբ գնահատականներդ խոստումնալից չեն, երրորդ կուրսով կրթությունդ ավարտում ես՝ որպես ընդհանուր բարձրագույն կրթություն՝ առանց որևէ նեղ մասնագիտացման, դա բոլոր էն աշխատանքների համար ա, որոնցում բարձրագույն կրթություն ա պահանջվում, բայց մասնագիտացում՝ չէ: Մեկ ա՝ յուրաքանչյուր աշխատանքում արդեն կոնկրետ վերապատրաստում ես անցնում: Ու էս կրթական համակարգը, մենք համաձայն լինենք, թե չէ, իրան լիովին արդարացրել ա:


Էհհ... չգիտեմ, թե երկու մասնագիտացում ունենալը ինչքանով ա ճիշտ, բայց որ էդ ժամանակ կարողանում են ընտրել, թե իրանց ինչ ա պետք՝ կայֆ ա։ Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ մեր մոտ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողների մեծ մասը հետո իրենց մասնագիտությունն իրենց համար ճիշտ չեն համարում։

----------

Շինարար (17.12.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Կլինի՞ Շոտլանդիայում ասեմ: Մարդիկ հիմնականում երկու մասնգիտությամբ են բարձրագույն կրթությունն ստանում՝ մեկը առաջին որակավորումն ա, մյուսը երկրորդ, ու չկա էն ավելորդ լիքը առարկաների բեռը, որ Հայաստանում մենք անցնում էինք, որը մեզ ոչինչ չէր տալիս: Կարծեմ՝ երրորդ, թե չորրորդ կուսրում կարող ես նույնիսկ փոխել, եթե երկրորդ մասնագիտությունից ավելի լավ գնահատականներ ունես, դա դարձնում ես առաջին, իսկ առաջինդ դառնում ա երկրորդ: Ու դա կարա լինի՝ արաբերեն լեզու և տնտեսագիտություն, արաբերեն լեզու և կենսաբանություն, արաբերեն լեզու և ինչ խելքդ փչի: Եթե երրորդ կուրսում ոչ մի մասնագիտությամբ գնահատականներդ խոստումնալից չեն, երրորդ կուրսով կրթությունդ ավարտում ես՝ որպես ընդհանուր բարձրագույն կրթություն՝ առանց որևէ նեղ մասնագիտացման, դա բոլոր էն աշխատանքների համար ա, որոնցում բարձրագույն կրթություն ա պահանջվում, բայց մասնագիտացում՝ չէ: Մեկ ա՝ յուրաքանչյուր աշխատանքում արդեն կոնկրետ վերապատրաստում ես անցնում: Ու էս կրթական համակարգը, մենք համաձայն լինենք, թե չէ, իրան լիովին արդարացրել ա:


ո՞նց ա արդարացրել, կկիսվե՞ս չիմացողները իմանան  :Smile: :
իսկ դու ընդանրապես *Խաբար* ե՞՞ս թե կրեդիտային համակարգը ինչ բան ա ու ոնց ա գործում,,, ու ընդանրապես. թե ոնց ես ավարտելուց հետո գործի մտնում ու քանի տոկոս ա կազմում ավարտածների մեջ
1. ընդանրապես գործ գտնողերը
2. մասնագիտական գործ գտնողները

որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ կանադական համալսարանական շրջանավարտների 70 տոկոսը անգործ ա մնում ավարտելուց հետո 3 և ավել տարի: իսկ էն 30 տոկոսի մի մասը գնում ա աշխաելու /հայերեն ասած/ պեռաշկիանոցում: սակայն սրանց տոկոսը կոնկրետ հայտնի չի:
Իսկ կանադական աշխատանքի շուկայում  ասեմ, որ շատ ավելի հեշտ է գործ ճարելը, քան եվրոպականում

----------


## Շինարար

> Էհհ... չգիտեմ, թե երկու մասնագիտացում ունենալը ինչքանով ա ճիշտ, բայց որ էդ ժամանակ կարողանում են ընտրել, թե իրանց ինչ ա պետք՝ կայֆ ա։ Փորձը ցույց ա տալիս, որ մեր մոտ ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվողների մեծ մասը հետո իրենց մասնագիտությունն իրենց համար ճիշտ չեն համարում։


Միանշանակ, Արտ: Ես ընդունվածս օրից փոշմանել էի, ու ահագին ժամանակ պետք եղավ, որ ինչ-որ նեղ հատված ընտրեմ, որ ինձ ամեն դեպքում հետաքրքիր ա: Էստեղ որ ես չտեսա՝ արաբերեն ու կենսաբանություն, ուր էր, թե ես էդ հնարավորությունն ունենացած լինեի ժամանակին:

----------


## anhush

> Ողջույն
> 
> Ես դպրոցի ինֆորմատիկա, անգլերեն (և այլ օտար լեզուների) և կրոնի պատմության ուսուցիչ եմ․ Ստիպված եմ եղել կես տարի առաջ հերթական անգամ լքեմ իմ տունն ու հայրենիքը որպեսի իմ աշխատանքով գոնե որևէ գումար վաստակեմ։ Գումար վաստակեմ մի նացիստ ազգի հողի վրա որոնք մտածում են որ եթե աշխարհի ամենամեծ երկիրը ունեն ուրեմն իրանք (որպես ետ երկրի քաղաքացի) ամեն ինչ կարող են անեն ու իրանց ամեն ինչ թույլատրվումա։ 
> 
> Ասեք ինձ խնդրեմ կարո՞ղա ինչ-որ մեկը ինձ ասի թե ինչու՞ եմ ես ստիպված իմ երկրից դուրս աշխատեմ ու ինչու՞ չեմ կարող նորմալ գումար վաստակեմ (էնքան որ ինձ կարողանամ պահեմ ... դեռ չեմ ասում ընտանիքի) լինելով ուսուցիչ Հայաստանում։


չես կարողանում վաստակել, որովհետև էտպես ա որոշված, որ Հայաստանը ու ընդանրապես պոստսովետում - կրթություն պետք չէ, 
դրա համար էլ հերիք ա որ զրոյից մի քիչ բարձր սիմվոլիկ գումար են տալիս   դասատուին, վրից էլ որակավորում են, որ դասատուն /ու բժիշկը/ ամենակաշառակեր մարդիկ են /  :LOL: /  ու հեսա բոլորին բտնելու են 
իսկ թե ինչու է էտ պես որոշված  - էտ հարցով դիմիր սկզբի համար ՀՀ-ում  ԱՄՆ-ի դեսպանին կամ "նա խոդոյ կանեց" իրա առաքյալներից՝ սորոսին  ու usaid  :Wink:

----------


## Շինարար

> ո՞նց ա արդարացրել, կկիսվե՞ս չիմացողները իմանան :
> իսկ դու ընդանրապես *Խաբար* ե՞՞ս թե կրեդիտային համակարգը ինչ բան ա ու ոնց ա գործում,,, ու ընդանրապես. թե ոնց ես ավարտելուց հետո գործի մտնում ու քանի տոկոս ա կազմում ավարտածների մեջ
> 1. ընդանրապես գործ գտնողերը
> 2. մասնագիտական գործ գտնողները
> 
> որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ կանադական համալսարանական շրջանավարտների 70 տոկոսը անգործ ա մնում ավարտելուց հետո 3 և ավել տարի: իսկ էն 30 տոկոսի մի մասը գնում ա աշխաելու /հայերեն ասած/ պեռաշկիանոցում: սակայն սրանց տոկոսը կոնկրետ հայտնի չի:
> Իսկ կանադական աշխատանքի շուկայում  ասեմ, որ շատ ավելի հեշտ է գործ ճարելը, քան եվրոպականում


Անհուշ ջան, հարգելիս, ընդունիր անկեղծ հարգանքիս հավաստիքը, բայց արի չպատասխանեմ հա՞:Ամենայն լրջությամբ սկսել էի պատասխանել, հետո զգացի,թե ինչ անիմաստ բանով եմ զբաղված, արի պետք չի:  :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## anhush

> Անհուշ ջան, հարգելիս, ընդունիր անկեղծ հարգանքիս հավաստիքը, բայց արի չպատասխանեմ հա՞:Ամենայն լրջությամբ սկսել էի պատասխանել, հետո զգացի,թե ինչ անիմաստ բանով եմ զբաղված, արի պետք չի:


որ լուրջ պատասխանելու բան ունենաիր, հենա կպատասխանեիր  :Wink: 
էնպես որ ինչ ա մի քանի օր "արԴաՍահմանում" ես ապրում,  քեզ էքսպերտի տեղ մի դիր ուսումնական ծրագրեի հարցերով ... իրականում անլուրջ ա 
Ես 8 տարի ա աշխատում եմ "արԴաՍահման-Յան" համալսարնում, էլի լիքը բաներ կա, որոնց մասին եզարկացություն չեմ կարող տալ: Ու ոչ միայն ես

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Կլինի՞ Շոտլանդիայում ասեմ: Մարդիկ հիմնականում երկու մասնգիտությամբ են բարձրագույն կրթությունն ստանում՝ մեկը առաջին որակավորումն ա, մյուսը երկրորդ, ու չկա էն ավելորդ լիքը առարկաների բեռը, որ Հայաստանում մենք անցնում էինք, որը մեզ ոչինչ չէր տալիս: Կարծեմ՝ երրորդ, թե չորրորդ կուսրում կարող ես նույնիսկ փոխել, եթե երկրորդ մասնագիտությունից ավելի լավ գնահատականներ ունես, դա դարձնում ես առաջին, իսկ առաջինդ դառնում ա երկրորդ: Ու դա կարա լինի՝ արաբերեն լեզու և տնտեսագիտություն, արաբերեն լեզու և կենսաբանություն, արաբերեն լեզու և ինչ խելքդ փչի: Եթե երրորդ կուրսում ոչ մի մասնագիտությամբ գնահատականներդ խոստումնալից չեն, երրորդ կուրսով կրթությունդ ավարտում ես՝ որպես ընդհանուր բարձրագույն կրթություն՝ առանց որևէ նեղ մասնագիտացման, դա բոլոր էն աշխատանքների համար ա, որոնցում բարձրագույն կրթություն ա պահանջվում, բայց մասնագիտացում՝ չէ: Մեկ ա՝ յուրաքանչյուր աշխատանքում արդեն կոնկրետ վերապատրաստում ես անցնում: Ու էս կրթական համակարգը, մենք համաձայն լինենք, թե չէ, իրան լիովին արդարացրել ա:


Ես համալսարան ընդունվելուն պես սրա մասին եմ երազել: Առաջին կուրսից սկսած էնքան ախմախ առարկաներով են մեր գլուխը լցրել, որ ոչ մեզ պետք էր, ոչ նոր բան ենք սովորել: Ասենք` հայոց պատմություն, հայոց լեզու, էկոլոգիա, մշակույթ... Ու ոչ մի հնարավորություն չի եղել որպես երկրորդային առարկա ընտրել քո ուզած առարկան, որովհետև մեր կրթական համակարգը սովետում մնացած ա: Ես հիմա ուզում եմ կենսաֆիզիկոս դառնալ ու կենսաբանություն կուզենայի սովորել, բայց դրա հնարավորությունը ոչ ունեցել եմ, ոչ կունենամ ԵՊՀ-ում: 

Իսկ դասատուների մեծ մասը, բացի մանկավարժականի ժողովրդից, նաև մեր ֆակուլտետի էն մասսան ա, ով մինիմալ գնահատականներով ա սովորում ու ոչ մի հավակնություն չունի գիտնական դառնալու: Ոչ էլ ուզում ա դասատու դառնա, բայց դե դա միակ բանն ա որ կարող ա իր դիպլոմով անել: Արդյունքում, հանրակրթական դպրոցներում նենց մարդիկ են դասավանդում, ովքեր ոչ բավարար ցանկություն ունեն, ոչ գիտելիք, ոչ էլ նորմալ աշխատավարձ: Իսկ եթե մարդը տիրապետում ա երկու կամ ավել առարկաների ու դրանց դասավանդման մեթոդիկային, հանձնում ա համապատասխան քննությունները, էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր կա, թող դասավանդի:

----------

Chuk (18.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.12.2015), Նիկեա (20.12.2015), Շինարար (18.12.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> որ լուրջ պատասխանելու բան ունենաիր, հենա կպատասխանեիր 
> էնպես որ ինչ ա մի քանի օր "արԴաՍահմանում" ես ապրում,  քեզ էքսպերտի տեղ մի դիր ուսումնական ծրագրեի հարցերով ... իրականում անլուրջ ա 
> Ես 8 տարի ա աշխատում եմ "արԴաՍահման-Յան" համալսարնում, էլի լիքը բաներ կա, որոնց մասին եզարկացություն չեմ կարող տալ: Ու ոչ միայն ես


Ու գրածիս որ կետն էր տենց էքսպերտի տեղ դրածի տպավորություն թողնում, իմ իմացած չափով պատմում էի իմ տեսածի մասին: 

Իսկ դու ներողություն արտահայտությանս հավայի դուրս ես տալիս:  :Ծաղիկ: 

Ու ի տարբերություն քեզ ես արտասահմանում չեմ ապրում, էստեղ կրթություն եմ ստանում, իսկ ապրում եմ Հայաստանում՝ Վանաձոր քաղաքում՝ Ժամի թաղում:  :Wink:

----------


## Արամ

Կներեք էլի, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ կարծիք հնչեց, որ մասնագետ ինքնակրթությամբ չեն դառնում: Ու եթե այո, էդ կարծիքը տվյալ կոնտեքստում ա, թե ցանկացած մասնագիտության մասին ա խոսքը։

----------

Chuk (18.12.2015), Արէա (18.12.2015), Նիկեա (20.12.2015)

----------


## mnowak

Ինչ վերաբերվումա էն երկրին որտեղ ես հիմա եմ աշխատում ... կհամարվի ճիշտ թե սխալ բայց էստեղ մանկավարժական դիպլոմը նույնիսկ պարտադիր չի, կարևորը մասնագիտական պատրաստվածություննա ու եթե կան անցած կուրսեր մանկավարժության ու էն առարկայի որը ուսուցանվումա հանգիստ մարդ կարողա սկսել աշխատել: Ես միշտ ուզեցել ու ձգտել եմ ու ստացել եմ 2 բարձրագույն կրթություն (ՏՏ ու մանկավարժություն) ու ինձ ճիշտն ասած միևնույն են ստեղ հնչող մեղադրանքները կապված իմ հայերենի իմացության հետ որովհետև ես հաստատ ասեմ, գիտեմ իմ թերությունները ու ես դրանցից չեմ քաշվում ու չեմ վախենում ... 

շարունակեմ այստեղի տեղական կրթական համակարգի մասին խոսալուց - էստեղ եթե նույնիսկ չունես ոչ մի թուղթ որը տալիսա ցանկացած կարգ, դպրոցը իր հաշվինա ուղարկում վերապատրաստման ու ըստ ունակությունների ուսուցիչը ստանումա կամ չի ստանում կարգ: Հայաստանյան ստանդարտով ես կարող եմ միմիայն դասավանդել ինֆորմատիկա և ստիպված կլինեմ նորից մանկավածճական ընդունվեմ ու ավարտեմ որպեսի մեկ այլ առարկա դասավանդեմ: Հարցը ճկունության ու փորձելու ռիսկի մեջա ... ու էս ամենի համար համապատասխան վճարով ... ես շատ եմ ուզում իմ փոքրիկ ազգակիցներին դասավանդեմ էն ինչ հիմա ստեղեմ անում , բայց ես 1-իրավունք չունեմ , 2- ինձ դրա համար 25000-ից ավել ՀՀ-ում չեն վճարի (շաբաթական 6-7 դասաժամով): 

Քանի հիշելեմ ավելացնեմ ... Ռիսկի կդիմեմ ու կասեմ որ ՀՀ դպրոցներից շատերում ինֆորմատիկան զուտ սիմվոլիկ առարկա է ու եթե նույնիսկ օհօհօ կոմպեր կան դասարանում ... դա սիմվոլիկից չի բարձրացնում առարկայի ստատուսը ... էստեղ 2-ից 11 դասարաններում շաբաթական 1-2 անգամ դասավանդվումա ինֆորմատիկան:

Շատ մեծ ցավով կասեն որ շուտով էլ ավելին կմոռանամ իմ մայրենի լեզուն ու չեմ կարողանա անեմ իմ գործը իմ ազգի համար, բայց և ես կանեմ իմ սիրած գործը իմ սիրած անձնակազմի (երեխաների) հետ միասին ... ու թող 10000 սխալ հանող լինի , սա իմ իրական աշխատանքնա որտեղ էլ ես լինեմ ու դրա արդյունքը միայն ես չեմ տեսնում:

P.S.
Չէի սպասում որ նման ակտիվություն կլինի էս թեմայով  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կներեք էլի, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ կարծիք հնչեց, որ մասնագետ ինքնակրթությամբ չեն դառնում: Ու եթե այո, էդ կարծիքը տվյալ կոնտեքստում ա, թե ցանկացած մասնագիտության մասին ա խոսքը։


Կարծում եմ խոսքն ավելի շուտ գիտական գործունեությամբ զբաղվող մասնագետների մասին ա, ու էդ դեպքում ես էլ եմ ընդունում, որ դեպքերի մեծ մասում ինքնակրթությունը հերիք չի (բայց բացառություններ ինքս գիտեմ): 

Իսկ կիրառական մասնագետներ ու լավ մասնագետներ ինքնակրթությամբ շատերն են դառնում, ու էդ փաստ ա, էդտեղ քննարկելու բան իսկի չկա էլ:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ կիրառական մասնագետներ ու լավ մասնագետներ ինքնակրթությամբ *շատերն* են դառնում, ու էդ փաստ ա, էդտեղ քննարկելու բան իսկի չկա էլ:


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ, որ առանց ինքնակրթության լավ մասնագետ դառնալը համարյա անհնար ա: Այսինքն` լավ մանսագետ դառնալու համար ինքնակրթությունը անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեչ կարիք չեմ տեսնում, որ պարտադրանք լինի իրարից շատ տարբերվող առարկաներ դասավանդելու: Ով ինչերից ուժեղ ա, թող դա էլ սովորի ու դասավանդի: Կարող ա մեծ մասը մոտիկ առարկաներ լինեն, բայց հեռուներ էլ կլինեն:
> Չգիտեմ Դանիայում ոնց ա, թող Բյուրն ասի` արդյո՞ք խրախուսվում են շատ տարբերվող առարկաները: Եթե հա, ապա ինչ նպատակով:


Խրախուսելը չէի ասի, բայց ցանկացած ուսանող գիտի, որ եթե երկու շատ տարբեր առարկայի մասնագետ լինի, գործ ճարելը, հատկապես պրիստիժնի դպրոցում, շատ ավելի հեշտ կլինի: Էստեղ դասատուի գործ ճարելն ահագին բարդ ա: Ամենպրիստիժնի մասնագիտություններից ա: Օրինակ մեկին գիտեմ, անգլերենի ու պատմության դասատու էր, վերջը դպրոցում գործ չճարեց, գնաց DHL-ում աշխատելու:




> Ռամշ, բայց իմ դիտարկումները ցույց են տալիս, որ ավելի հաճախ մարդիկ կամ հումանիտար առարկաներից են ուժեղ,  կամ՝ բնական (իհարկե՝ բացառություններ կան)։ Ու նաև սա ա պատճառը, որ ասում եմ նորմալ չի, իրարից կտրուկ տարբերվող առարկաներ տալը։ Չեմ ասում, որ ընդհանրապես մեկից ավելի առարկա տալը վատ ա։


Արտ, սա էլ ա բավական հնացած տեսակետ: Երևի հազվագյուտ բացառությունները չհաշված, մնացած բոլոր մարդիկ քչից-շատից հումանիտարից էլ են լավ, բնագիտականից էլ: Ավելին ասեմ. էսօրվա օրով չես կարող լավ հումանիտար մասնագետ լինել առանց կողքից հումանիտարի հետ կապ չունեցող հմտություններով:




> ո՞նց ա արդարացրել, կկիսվե՞ս չիմացողները իմանան :
> իսկ դու ընդանրապես *Խաբար* ե՞՞ս թե կրեդիտային համակարգը ինչ բան ա ու ոնց ա գործում,,, ու ընդանրապես. թե ոնց ես ավարտելուց հետո գործի մտնում ու քանի տոկոս ա կազմում ավարտածների մեջ
> 1. ընդանրապես գործ գտնողերը
> 2. մասնագիտական գործ գտնողները
> 
> որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ կանադական համալսարանական շրջանավարտների 70 տոկոսը անգործ ա մնում ավարտելուց հետո 3 և ավել տարի: իսկ էն 30 տոկոսի մի մասը գնում ա աշխաելու /հայերեն ասած/ պեռաշկիանոցում: սակայն սրանց տոկոսը կոնկրետ հայտնի չի:
> Իսկ կանադական աշխատանքի շուկայում  ասեմ, որ շատ ավելի հեշտ է գործ ճարելը, քան եվրոպականում


Անհուշ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչու սենց ագրեսիվ ռեակցիա տվեցիր Շինարարի գրածին, հատկապես երբ ինքն իրա դիտարկումներով էր կիսվում ու կիսվում էր Շոտլանդիայից, ոչ թե Կանադայից:
Եթե չգիտես, ասեմ իմանաս, որ էդ քո ասած կրեդիտային համակարգը տարբեր կերպ ա գործում տարբեր երկրներում: Ինչքան էլ փորձում են ընդհանրացնել, մեկ ա, շատ տարբեր ա ստացվում: Նույն 30 կրեդիտը Ֆինլանդիայում լրիվ ուրիշ բան էր, Գերմանիայում՝ ուրիշ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա գործ գտնել-չգտնելուն, ապա երկրորդ մասնագիտություն ընտրելը դրա հետ կապ չունի: Լիքը ուրիշ ֆակտորներ կան, որոնք խանգարում են գործ գտնելուն, մասնավորապես՝ զանազան ընկերությունների՝ աշխատանքային փորձ պահանջելը: Ու չգիտեմ՝ Կանադայում ոնց, բայց Դանիայում գործազրկությունը բավական ցածր ա: Ավելին ասեմ՝ էստեղ երբեք բարձրագույն կրթությամբ մեկը պեռաշկիանոցում չի աշխատում: Պեռաշկիանոցի աշխատողները մաքսիմում դպրոցականներ են կամ բակալավրիատի ցածր կուրսերի ուսանողներ: Մյուսներն արդեն մասնագիտական ուսանողական փարթ-թայմ գործեր են ճարում: Ու ի տարբերություն ԱՄՆ-ի և հավանաբար Կանադայի, ուղղիր ինձ, եթե սխալվում եմ, Դանիայում PhD ունեցողների գործազրկությունը հասնում ա գրեթե զրո տոկոսի:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.12.2015), Շինարար (18.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներեք էլի, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ կարծիք հնչեց, որ մասնագետ ինքնակրթությամբ չեն դառնում: Ու եթե այո, էդ կարծիքը տվյալ կոնտեքստում ա, թե ցանկացած մասնագիտության մասին ա խոսքը։


Ես նկատի ունեի՝ գրեթե ցանկացած մասնագիտություն: Գիտեմ՝ հեսա ասելու ես բա ծրագրավորումը: Ծրագրավորումն ուղղակի որոշ յուրահատկություններ ունի, որ մյուս մասնագիտությունները չունեն, մասնավորապես՝ սերունդների միջև տարբերությունն ա ու շատ արագ ու կտրուկ փոխվելը, ինչի հետևից համեմատաբար ռիգիդ կրթական համակարգերը դեռ չեն հասնում: Բայց կարծում եմ՝ դրան էլ կհասնեն մոտ ապագայում:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, սա էլ ա բավական հնացած տեսակետ:


Բյուր ջան, կներես որ քո պես նորացված չեմ, բայց էս տեսակետ չի ու հնացած չի: Էդ փաստ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր ջան, կներես որ քո պես նորացված չեմ, բայց էս տեսակետ չի ու հնացած չի: Էդ փաստ ա:


Արտ, մի տեսակ նեղվեցիր Բյուրի ասածից, բայց դա ընդամենը իրականում կարծրատիպ ա, եթե հնացած-նորացածը չես հավանում: Ես երեխաների տիպերի մասնագետ չեմ, բայց իրականում չնչին դեպքեր կան, որ երեխան հատուկ ուժեղ էր մաթեմատիկայից, բայց թույլ լեզուներից, որը կապված ալինում դիսլեքսիայի հետ, ես մասնագետ չեմ, գուցե Բյուրը հետո ավելի մանրամասն բացատրի, իսկ հազվագյուտ դեպքեր էլ կան, որ մարդիկ թվեր հիշելու, հաշվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ են ունենում, բայց տրամաբանորեն, քննադատորեն սենց ասած մտածելու ունակ են և հաջողությունների են հասնում հումանիտար ոլորտում, բայց սրանք բացառություններ են, իսկ մեծ մասամբ մարդիկ համարյա հավասար ընդունակություններ են ունենում, ոնց որ ասենք դու ու նաև ես և լիքը ուրիշները, մեր իմացած մարդկանց բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, մի տեսակ նեղվեցիր Բյուրի ասածից, բայց դա ընդամենը իրականում կարծրատիպ ա, եթե հնացած-նորացածը չես հավանում: Ես երեխաների տիպերի մասնագետ չեմ, բայց իրականում չնչին դեպքեր կան, որ երեխան հատուկ ուժեղ էր մաթեմատիկայից, բայց թույլ լեզուներից, որը կապված ալինում դիսլեքսիայի հետ, ես մասնագետ չեմ, գուցե Բյուրը հետո ավելի մանրամասն բացատրի, իսկ հազվագյուտ դեպքեր էլ կան, որ մարդիկ թվեր հիշելու, հաշվելու հետ կապված խնդիրներ են ունենում, բայց տրամաբանորեն, քննադատորեն սենց ասած մտածելու ունակ են և հաջողությունների են հասնում հումանիտար ոլորտում, բայց սրանք բացառություններ են, իսկ մեծ մասամբ մարդիկ համարյա հավասար ընդունակություններ են ունենում, ոնց որ ասենք դու ու նաև ես և լիքը ուրիշները, մեր իմացած մարդկանց բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը:


Շին ջան, նեղվելու հարց չկա, ուղղակի մի տեսակ ներվայնացնող ա համարյա բոլոր գրառումներում «հնացած կարծրատիպ», «սովետի մտածելակերպ» ու տենց բնորոշումները: 

Իսկ որ մարդիկ հիմնական դեպքերում կամ հումանիտար ուղղությունից են ուժեղ, կամ տրամաբանության, բնագիտական, էդ փաստ ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (18.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շին ջան, նեղվելու հարց չկա, ուղղակի մի տեսակ ներվայնացնող ա համարյա բոլոր գրառումներում «հնացած կարծրատիպ», «սովետի մտածելակերպ» ու տենց բնորոշումները: 
> 
> Իսկ որ մարդիկ հիմնական դեպքերում կամ հումանիտար ուղղությունից են ուժեղ, կամ տրամաբանության, բնագիտական, էդ փաստ ա:


Արտ, որ հնացած ա, ասեմ՝ հնացած չի՞: Ես մեղք ունե՞մ, որ Հայաստանում դեռ 80-ականների կարծրատիպերն են իշխում: Նորից եմ ասում՝ չկա տենց բան: Ու Շինն արդեն ասեց, որ բոլորն էլ համարյա հավասար ընդունակություններ ունեն, եթե արտառոց որևէ խնդիր չկա: Հենց դիսլեքսիան շատ լավ օրինակ ա, որովհետև դիսլեքսիկները կարան լինեն հրաշալի ծրագրավորողներ, բայց ահագին պիտի տառապեն գրականագետ դառնալու համար: Ու հումանիտար/բնագիտականի տարանջատման բացակայության փաստերից մեկն էլ հենց էն ա, որ հանգիստ մարդիկ երկու մասնագիտություն են ստանում ասենք գրականագիտությունից ու կենսաբանությունից: Կամ նույն մեր կողքի ամբիոնում, որտեղ մարդիկ էնպիսի բարդ բաներով են զբաղվում, ինչպիսին արհեստական բանականությունն ա, էդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը հումանիտար կրթություն ունեն (լոգոպեդներ ու լեզվաբաններ են):

Իսկ քեզ մոտ տպավորություն ա, որ մարդիկ կա՛մ հումանիտարից են ուժեղ, կա՛մ բնագիտականից, որվհետև դա հենց սովետական կրթական համակարգի հետևանքն ա: Էդ համակարգը հաշվի չի առնում երեխաների սովորելու ստրատեգիաները: Այ, մարդիկ տարբեր ստրատեգիաներ օգտագործում են սովորելիս: Ուսուցիչները չեն հայտնաբերում էդ ստրատեգիաները ու կենտրոնանում մյուսները զարգացնելու վրա, այլ միանգամից պիտակում են՝ էս երեխան հումանիտարից ա ուժեղ, էս մեկն էլ բնագիտականից: Ու տենց շարունակում են: Էն ա, դպրոցում իմ վզին հումանիտար պիտակն էին փաթաթել ու համոզում էին, որ չեմ կարա բժշկականում սովորեմ:

Ու հենց հիմա էս հումանիտար/բնագիտական թեմայով մի գիտական աշխատանք ա համարյա ավարտվելու վրա: Մեկն իրա դիսերտացիան գրում ա էն մասին, թե ինչու են դանիացի էրեխեքը հումանիտար կամ բնագիտական մասնագիտություն ընտրում: Ոչ մի բան ընդունակությունների մասին: Պարզվում ա՝ կոնկրետ դանիական կրթական համակարգը նենց ա կառուցված, որ հումանիտար առարկաներից լավ լինելու համար պետք ա տնից բագաժ ունենալ, իսկ բնագիտական առարկաներում բոլոր էրեխեքը հավասար պայմաններում: Ու ստացվում ա նենց, որ բարձրագույն կրթություն չունեցող ծնողների էրեխեքը բնագիտականների մեջ են խորանում, որտև հումանիտարի մեջ շանս չունեն, իրանց տանը երբեք վեհ բաներից չեն խոսել, մինչդեռ բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցող ծնողների էրեխեքը հումանիտարն են ընտրում, որտև տնից ստացած բագաժն իրանց լիքը օգնում ա, ու կապ չունի՝ տնեցիք հումանիտար են, թե բնագիտական, կարևորը՝ տան խոսակցությունները վեհ բաների մասին են, ոչ թե խոզապահության:

----------

Ruby Rue (18.12.2015), Աթեիստ (18.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> եթե արտառոց որևէ խնդիր չկա


Ուրեմն մեկը ես արտառոց խնդիր ունեմ: Անցանք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուրեմն մեկը ես արտառոց խնդիր ունեմ: Անցանք:


Դու արտառոց խնդի՞ր: Արտ, լավ էլի: Մի քիչ առաջ ինքդ էիր խոսում զանազան ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ գրելու մասին, էդքան խորանում ես քաղաքական քննարկումների ու ընդհանրապես քննարկումների մեջ: Էլ չասեմ, որ գիրք ես գրել ու տպել: Ըստ քեզ, եթե դա հումանիտար գիտելիք չի, ապա ի՞նչ ա:

----------

Շինարար (18.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Դու արտառոց խնդի՞ր: Արտ, լավ էլի: Մի քիչ առաջ ինքդ էիր խոսում զանազան ուսումնական ձեռնարկներ գրելու մասին, էդքան խորանում ես քաղաքական քննարկումների ու ընդհանրապես քննարկումների մեջ: Էլ չասեմ, որ գիրք ես գրել ու տպել: Ըստ քեզ, եթե դա հումանիտար գիտելիք չի, ապա ի՞նչ ա:


Ես չասեցի, թե հումանիտարի ընդունակություն չունեմ: Ասում եմ, որ իմ ընդունակությունները շատ ավելի ուժեղ են բնագիտությունից, տրամաբանությունից:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չասեցի, թե հումանիտարի ընդունակություն չունեմ: Ասում եմ, որ իմ ընդունակությունները շատ ավելի ուժեղ են բնագիտությունից, տրամաբանությունից:


Իհարկե ուժեղ կլինեն, որովհետև ֆորմալ կրթություն էդ բնագավառում ես ստացել:

----------

Շինարար (18.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե ուժեղ կլինեն, որովհետև ֆորմալ կրթություն էդ բնագավառում ես ստացել:


Ավելի ուժեղ էին նաև դպրոցական տարիքիս, ու էդ էն դեպքում, որ բնագիտական առարկաների ուսուցիչներս խայտառակ վատն էին, իսկ հումանիտարների մեջ ահագին լավերը կային:

Բյուր, էս հարցում ես քո հետ ցավոք չեմ կարող վիճել: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ավելի ուժեղ էին նաև դպրոցական տարիքիս, ու էդ էն դեպքում, որ բնագիտական առարկաների ուսուցիչներս խայտառակ վատն էին, իսկ հումանիտարների մեջ ահագին լավերը կային:
> 
> Բյուր, էս հարցում ես քո հետ ցավոք չեմ կարող վիճել: Բայց վստահ եմ, որ ճիշտ եմ:


Որովհետև ունենք կրթական համակարգ, որտեղ սովորելու տարբեր ստրատեգիաներ չեն ուսումնասիրվում, չեն խրախուսվում, էրեխեքին էլ փոքր տարիքից միանգամից տեսակավորում են հումանիտար ու բնագիտական: Ինձ էլ դպրոցական ժամանակ հումանիտարի մեշոկի մեջ էին խցկել ու համարյա սաղ դասատուներս համոզված էին, որ ես բժշկականում չեմ կարողանալու սովորել: Տո սովորելը որն ա, չեմ կարողանալու ընդունվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Որովհետև ունենք կրթական համակարգ, որտեղ սովորելու տարբեր ստրատեգիաներ չեն ուսումնասիրվում, չեն խրախուսվում, էրեխեքին էլ փոքր տարիքից միանգամից տեսակավորում են հումանիտար ու բնագիտական: Ինձ էլ դպրոցական ժամանակ հումանիտարի մեշոկի մեջ էին խցկել ու համարյա սաղ դասատուներս համոզված էին, որ ես բժշկականում չեմ կարողանալու սովորել: Տո սովորելը որն ա, չեմ կարողանալու ընդունվել:


Բյուր ջան, ինձ ոչ մեկը ոչ մի մեշոկի մեջ չի խցկել: Հակառակը, սխալմամբ կարծել են, որ ես հումանիտարից ուժեղ եմ: Բայց ես հո գիտեմ թե որը ոնց ա ինձ տրվել ու տրվում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ վերաբերվումա էն երկրին որտեղ ես հիմա եմ աշխատում ... կհամարվի ճիշտ թե սխալ բայց էստեղ մանկավարժական դիպլոմը նույնիսկ պարտադիր չի, կարևորը մասնագիտական պատրաստվածություննա ու եթե կան անցած կուրսեր մանկավարժության ու էն առարկայի որը ուսուցանվումա հանգիստ մարդ կարողա սկսել աշխատել: Ես միշտ ուզեցել ու ձգտել եմ ու ստացել եմ 2 բարձրագույն կրթություն (ՏՏ ու մանկավարժություն) ու ինձ ճիշտն ասած միևնույն են ստեղ հնչող մեղադրանքները կապված իմ հայերենի իմացության հետ որովհետև ես հաստատ ասեմ, գիտեմ իմ թերությունները ու ես դրանցից չեմ քաշվում ու չեմ վախենում ... 
> 
> շարունակեմ այստեղի տեղական կրթական համակարգի մասին խոսալուց - էստեղ եթե նույնիսկ չունես ոչ մի թուղթ որը տալիսա ցանկացած կարգ, դպրոցը իր հաշվինա ուղարկում վերապատրաստման ու ըստ ունակությունների ուսուցիչը ստանումա կամ չի ստանում կարգ: Հայաստանյան ստանդարտով ես կարող եմ միմիայն դասավանդել ինֆորմատիկա և ստիպված կլինեմ նորից մանկավածճական ընդունվեմ ու ավարտեմ որպեսի մեկ այլ առարկա դասավանդեմ: Հարցը ճկունության ու փորձելու ռիսկի մեջա ... ու էս ամենի համար համապատասխան վճարով ... ես շատ եմ ուզում իմ փոքրիկ ազգակիցներին դասավանդեմ էն ինչ հիմա ստեղեմ անում , բայց ես 1-իրավունք չունեմ , 2- ինձ դրա համար 25000-ից ավել ՀՀ-ում չեն վճարի (շաբաթական 6-7 դասաժամով): 
> 
> Քանի հիշելեմ ավելացնեմ ... Ռիսկի կդիմեմ ու կասեմ որ ՀՀ դպրոցներից շատերում ինֆորմատիկան զուտ սիմվոլիկ առարկա է ու եթե նույնիսկ օհօհօ կոմպեր կան դասարանում ... դա սիմվոլիկից չի բարձրացնում առարկայի ստատուսը ... էստեղ 2-ից 11 դասարաններում շաբաթական 1-2 անգամ դասավանդվումա ինֆորմատիկան:
> 
> Շատ մեծ ցավով կասեն որ շուտով էլ ավելին կմոռանամ իմ մայրենի լեզուն ու չեմ կարողանա անեմ իմ գործը իմ ազգի համար, բայց և ես կանեմ իմ սիրած գործը իմ սիրած անձնակազմի (երեխաների) հետ միասին ... ու թող 10000 սխալ հանող լինի , սա իմ իրական աշխատանքնա որտեղ էլ ես լինեմ ու դրա արդյունքը միայն ես չեմ տեսնում:
> 
> P.S.
> Չէի սպասում որ նման ակտիվություն կլինի էս թեմայով


Կներես ընգեր, ես չէի ուզում քեզ վիրավորեի։ Ուղղակի ակայամից ինձ ու իմ նման ուրիշներին, որոնք դպրոցական երեխաներ ունեն, զոհի տեղ դրեցի։ Բայց հասկանում եմ, որ դու էլ ես էս համակարգի զոհերից։ 

Էս վերջերս աղջկաս պետք էր վերջին երկու տարվա ու էս վերջին կիսամյակի գնահատականների ամփոփ տեղեկանք՝ համալսարանի դիմումի համար։ Անտերը, մի էջի վրա վեց հատ սխալ էին արել։ Չորս անգամ գնացել-եկել ենք, որ մի էջ տեղեկանք վերցնենք, ու վերջում էլի սխալով էր։ Ահավոր կատաղել էի։ Ու սենց լիքը հարցեր։ Կիսամյակում տաս անգամ ուսուցիչ են փոխում, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա, որ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցիչ չունեն, ու անգլինը պիտի դասավանդի, ու սենց լիքը բաներ։ Ու իրանք իբր լավ դպրոցում են, պատկերացնում եմ ուրիշ տեղեր ինչ ա կատարվում։ 

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ դասվանդման ժամանակակից մոտեցումները այնպիսին են, որ դասատուի նկատմամբ լիքը այլ պահանջներ կան, մինչև կոնկրետ մասնագիտական պահանջները, ու շատ հնարավոր ա, որ լավ դասատուն մեկից ավելի առարկայի տիրապետի, ու ես դա ողջունում եմ։ Բայց մեր էսօրվա դպրոցական բառդակի մեջ, անկախ ինձանից, սպասելիքներս միշտ բացասական են։

----------

Chuk (18.12.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բյուր ջան, ինձ ոչ մեկը ոչ մի մեշոկի մեջ չի խցկել: Հակառակը, սխալմամբ կարծել են, որ ես հումանիտարից ուժեղ եմ: Բայց ես հո գիտեմ թե որը ոնց ա ինձ տրվել ու տրվում:


Արտ, ինչեր ես խոսում, դու ստեղծագործում ես նույնիսկ, այ ախպեր, հենց քո օրինակը լավագույն օրինակն ա, որ նույն մարդը հավասարապես ուժեղ ա հումանիտարից ու բնագիտականից:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, ինչեր ես խոսում, դու ստեղծագործում ես նույնիսկ, այ ախպեր, հենց քո օրինակը լավագույն օրինակն ա, որ նույն մարդը հավասարապես ուժեղ ա հումանիտարից ու բնագիտականից:


Շին, պարմանուհու կոկետություն չեմ անում՝ հաճոյախոսություններ կորզելու համար։ Կարծում եմ, որ ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչքան ջանք եմ գործադրում հումանիտար ուղղությամբ ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար, ու ինչքան՝ բնագիտական։ Մի հատ լուրջ մտածի, ու կտեսնես, որ քո մոտ էլ ա մի բանը ավելի լավ ստացվում, քան մյուսը։ Ու էդ էն դոպքում, որ մենք բավական ոչ միջին վիճակագրական մարդիկ ենք։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, պարմանուհու կոկետություն չեմ անում՝ հաճոյախոսություններ կորզելու համար։ Կարծում եմ, որ ձեզնից լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչքան ջանք եմ գործադրում հումանիտար ուղղությամբ ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար, ու ինչքան՝ բնագիտական։ Մի հատ լուրջ մտածի, ու կտեսնես, որ քո մոտ էլ ա մի բանը ավելի լավ ստացվում, քան մյուսը։ Ու էդ էն դոպքում, որ մենք բավական ոչ միջին վիճակագրական մարդիկ ենք։


Եթե խոսքը ընդունակություններին ա վերաբերվում՝, թող անհամեստ չհնչի, ինձ մոտ ես տարբերություն չեմ զգում՝ բնագիտական, թե հումանիտար, եթե գիտելիքներին՝ այլ հարց ա, որը լիքը արտաքին հանգամանքներով ա պայմանավորված՝ ստացած կրթություն և այլն: Դրա համար էլ էդ տարանջատումը ինձ համար միշտ էլ տարօրինակ ա եղել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կներեք էլի, ես ճի՞շտ հասկացա, որ կարծիք հնչեց, որ մասնագետ ինքնակրթությամբ չեն դառնում: Ու եթե այո, էդ կարծիքը տվյալ կոնտեքստում ա, թե ցանկացած մասնագիտության մասին ա խոսքը։





> Եթե խոսքը ընդունակություններին ա վերաբերվում՝, թող անհամեստ չհնչի, ինձ մոտ ես տարբերություն չեմ զգում՝ բնագիտական, թե հումանիտար, եթե գիտելիքներին՝ այլ հարց ա, որը լիքը արտաքին հանգամանքներով ա պայմանավորված՝ ստացած կրթություն և այլն: Դրա համար էլ էդ տարանջատումը ինձ համար միշտ էլ տարօրինակ ա եղել:


Շին, անհամեստը ո՞րն ա: Սաղս էլ տենց ենք: Ուղղակի մեր փորձի, կրթության ու այլ գործոնների պատճառով գիտելիքը մեկում ավելի ա շատանում, աշխատանքում էլ ավելի ենք հմտանում, քան մյուսում:

----------

Շինարար (19.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Երկուսդ էլ անհամեստություն եք անում  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

Երկար էի մտածում, էս մասին գրե՞լ, թե՞ չէ, վերջը որոշեցի գրել։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ խնդիրը մեթոդիկայի՝ էդ իմաստով համակարգի մեջ չի։ Չեմ ասում, որ ընտրված համակարգը իդեալական է, բայց բավարար է լավ կրթություն ապահովելու համար։ Խնդիրը շատ ավելի դժվար լուծելի է ու կախված է երկրի վիճակից ու առաջին հերթին, ցավոք, ֆինանսներից։

Բյուր, սխալ ես ասում, որ էս համակարգի թիրախը օլիմպիադաներն են։ Դա թիրախներից միայն մեկն ա։

Վերցնենք մի քանի նորմալ ֆինանս ունեցող դպրոց, որոնք կարողանում են ապահովել նորմալ ուսուցչական կազմ ու մյուս անհրաժեշտ բաները, օրինակ՝ Քվանտը, Ֆիզմաթը, Շիրակացին։

Մեթոդը ու համակարգը հիմնականում նույնն են, ի դեպ եջեքն էլ օլիմիական հաղթողներ շատ են ունենում։ Բայց բացի դրանից էնտեղի աշակերտների բացարձակ մեծամասնություն դուրս են գալւս որպես կրթված մարդիկ, հեշտորեն ընդունվում իրենց ուզած ԲՈՒՀը, բազմակողմանի զարգացած են լինում։

Վերցրու Դանիայի ցանկացած՝ սրանցից ավելի շատ ֆինանս ունեցող դպջոց ու համեմատի աշակերտների կրթվածությունը սրանց աշակերտների հետ։ Բոլոր աշակերտներինը։ Միջինում հաստատ շահած ենք դուրս գալու։

Հետևաբար բուն խնդիրը ձեր ասածը չի, ժող ջան։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.12.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Երկուսդ էլ անհամեստություն եք անում


Արտ, բացարձակ: Դասարանում բոլոր առարկաներից մինչև որոշակի դասարան լավագույնն եմ եղել, ընդ որում՝ առանց որևէ ջանքի: Մամաս գնում էր դպրոց, բողոքում դասատուներին, թե խի եք հինգ գնահատում, երբ տանը ես իրան դաս սովորելուց չեմ տեսնում: Հետո որոշակի առողջական խնդիրների հետևանքով՝ ամիսներով բացակայում էի, ընդ որում մի քանի տարի իրար վրա, ու դա չէր կարող իր հետևանքը չունենալ՝ ասենք ֆիզիկայի կամ քիմիայի վրա, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր նոր օրենք հիմնված ա նախկինի վրա ու չես կարող առանց նախկինն իմանալու նորը հասկանալ, նույնը՝ հանրահաշիվը, բայց նույն քիմիան, երբ բարձր դասարանններում սկսում ես օրգանական քիմիա անցնել, ու ունեցածդ նախկին գիտելիքների պակասը չի խանգարում, կամ կենսաբանությունը՝ գենետիկա կամ բջջաբանություն, որտեղ էլի խնդիրներ են և այլն, ես նորից շատ հեշտ սկսեցի լավ արդյունքներ ունենալ, ավելին՝ ասած Բյուրին՝ նույնիսկ օլիմպիդաների մասնակցել, որը հումանիտար դպրոցի համար կողքից նույնիսկ ահագին տարօրինակ էր նայվում: Նենց որ ես ներողություն, ես ավելի քան վստահ եմ,որ քեզ մոտ էլ ա լրիվ նույն պատկերը, ուղղակի քո տեսության համար հարմար չի դա խոստովանելը:

----------

Աթեիստ (20.12.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Հա, ու ես տենց համակարգը չէի քարկոծում, ես ասում էի՝ էս համակարգը, Եվրոպայի, իրան արդարացնում ա, ու մեկ էլ որ քո ասածը կարծրատիպ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դասարանում բոլոր առարկաներից մինչև որոշակի դասարան լավագույնն եմ եղել, ընդ որում՝ առանց որևէ ջանքի:


Շին, չէի ասում սխալ ես ասում, ասում էի՝ անհամեստություն ես անում, էս գրելով հաստատեցիր ասածս  :LOL: 

Ես լավագույնը չեմ եղել ո՛չ առաջին, ո՛չ էլ երկրորդ դպրոցումս, ո՛չ էլ ինստիտուտում, բայց լավերի մեջ միշտ եղել եմ։ Դա բացարձակ չի նշանակում, որ հումանիտար ու բնագիտական, տրամաբանական ընկալումներս նույնն են։ Քո լավագույնը լինելն էլ տենց բան չի նշանակում։

Բայց գրածդ ուրիշ բան նշանակում ա, Շին ջան։ Փաստորեն դասատուների մատուցման ձևից, համակարգից ու մեթոդաբանությունից չի, որ ձեր դասարանում եղել են ասենք հումանիտարից ուժեղ, իսկ բնագիտականից թույլ աշակերտներ (եղել են, չէ՞, էդպիսիք): Եթե էդ գործոններից լիներ, դու էլ կլինեիր մի բանից ուժեղ, մյուսից՝ թույլ։ Սա քեզ ոչի՞նչ չի հուշում։ Ասա, որ հուշում է՝ ապացուցելու համար, որ տրամաբանությունից էլ ես ուժեղ  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, չէի ասում սխալ ես ասում, ասում էի՝ անհամեստություն ես անում, էս գրելով հաստատեցիր ասածս 
> 
> Ես լավագույնը չեմ եղել ո՛չ առաջին, ո՛չ էլ երկրորդ դպրոցումս, ո՛չ էլ ինստիտուտում, բայց լավերի մեջ միշտ եղել եմ։ Դա բացարձակ չի նշանակում, որ հումանիտար ու բնագիտական, տրամաբանական ընկալումներս նույնն են։ Քո լավագույնը լինելն էլ տենց բան չի նշանակում։
> 
> Բայց գրածդ ուրիշ բան նշանակում ա, Շին ջան։ Փաստորեն դասատուների մատուցման ձևից, համակարգից ու մեթոդաբանությունից չի, որ ձեր դասարանում եղել են ասենք հումանիտարից ուժեղ, իսկ բնագիտականից թույլ աշակերտներ (եղել են, չէ՞, էդպիսիք): Եթե էդ գործոններից լիներ, դու էլ կլինեիր մի բանից ուժեղ, մյուսից՝ թույլ։ Սա քեզ ոչի՞նչ չի հուշում։ Ասա, որ հուշում է՝ ապացուցելու համար, որ տրամաբանությունից էլ ես ուժեղ


Արտ, ես ոնց որ հաջորդ գրառմամբ պատասխանել եմ: Ես նենց մոլի օպոնենտ չեմ սովետական համակարգին, էնտեղ էլ նշեցի նույն հիմանիտարում սովետական գիտությունը նենց անուններ ունի առանց որոնց արևմտյան գիտությունը քայլ չի անում: Ես ասում էի՝ էս էլ ա լավը: 


Իսկ անհամեստությունը՝ հա, դե ինչ անեմ: Ես ինձնից շատ գոհ էի, կարող ա լավագույնը չէի, բայց վստահ էի, որ լավագույնն եմ: :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Քանի որ Չուկը Քվանտի անունը տվեց, իմ մոտ էլ մի քիչ գրելու հավես տվեց:
Ինքս Քվանտում սովորել եմ ու կարամ ասեմ, որ եթե սովորական դպրոցների հետ համեմատությունները մի կողմ դնենք, ապա Քվանտի կրթական համակարգը մեծ հաշվով զիբիլ ա: Կամ եթե համեմատություն էլ անենք, ընդամենը նույն կրթական համակարգն ա, մի քիչ ուժեղ մասնագետներով (էն էլ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում): Իսկ էս կրթական համակարգը, լինի լավ մասնագետով, թե վատ, ես իմ համար համարում եմ շատ վատը, որտեւ ես չեմ հարմարվել դրան երբեւէ:

Մի քիչ Քվանտի մասին.
Քվանտում 8-րդ դասարանում երկրաչափության քննությունը 0 էի ստացել, որտեւ ամբողջական, նորմալ բան չէի հասկացել, հետո ընդամենը մի 4-5 օր պապայիս հետ պարապելով գնացի վերաքննությունը 20 ստացա: Դասատուն` Գ. Աղեկյանը չէր հավատում, որ հնարավոր ա տենց (երեւի չէր հավատում, որ ես եմ գրել  :Jpit: ):
Չեմ կարում հիշեմ, որ Քվանտում ինչ-որ փորձ արած լինենք դասերին: Եթե մի երկու փորձ արել էլ ենք, ապա սովորական դպրոցներում էլ թերեւս էդքանը կանեին:
Քվանտում 9-րդ դասարանում ֆիզիկան նենց մի դասասենյակում էինք անում, որտեղ ձմռանը ցախի վառարան էր վառվում ու սաղ ծուխը դասարանում լցված էր, չէի լինում դիմանալ:
Քվանտում հայ գրականության դասատուն մի անգամ Պարոնյանի «Մեծապատիվ մուրացկանները» վեպից սխալ մեջբերում արեց (մանրամասները սպոյլերում).

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Սենց հատված կա.

«— ...Տաճկերեն գիտեք կարծեմ։
— Ո՛չ։
— Ֆրանսերե՞ն։ — Ո՛չ։
— Անգղիերե՞ն։
— Ո՛չ։
— Գերմաներե՞ն։
— Ոչ։»

Էդ հայոցի դասատուն էսքանը մեջբերեց, բայց անգղիերենի փոխարեն ասեց անգլերեն, իսկ գերմաներենի փոխարեն` *գաղղիերեն*: Ու դեռ մի բան էլ թարգմանեց, որ հասկանանք, որ դա գերմաներենն ա (գաղղիերեն լեզու կա, բայց էդ ֆրանսերենն ա, ոչ թե գերմաներենը):
Տենց տպավորվել ա մոտս, որ մինչեւ հիմա հիշում եմ:  :Jpit:  Մի հատ հավես առարկա մտցրին մի պահ` օրիգամի, էն էլ սաղ դասարանից մենակ ինձ էր հետաքրքիր, մնացածը էդ դասին աղմկելով էին զբաղվում, ինչ ա թե գնահատականով չէր, ոչ մի բանի վրա չէր ազդում:

Լավ բաներից էն եմ հիշում, որ անգլերենի դասատուն` Միսս Լիլիթը տվել էր օրագիր գրել, ես էլ գրել էի, որ նախորդ օրը Rammstein-ի դիսկ եմ առել, պարզվեց ինքն էլ ա Rammstein լսում: Տենց ուրախացել էի:  :Jpit: 
Երկրորդ լավ բանն էլ էն կարամ ասեմ, որ զուգարաններում զուգարանի թուղթ կար, ինչը շատ մեծ առավելություն ա սովորական դպրոցների համեմատ:  :LOL: 

Հայաստանի պայմաններում լավ դպրոց ասելով ես հասկանում եմ դպրոց, որտեղ գրեթե չի լինի էն ստանդարտ քյառթու մասսան, որտեղ գոնե մի քիչ անհատական մոտեցում կցուցաբերեն երեխեքին: Քվանտում էդպես չէր: Քվանտում օլիմպիադաների վրա են երեւի ուշադրություն դարձնում, գուցե ոմանց դա ա պետք, չգիտեմ:
Ամեն դեպքում ես Քվանտում 8-րդ դասարանը նորմալ սովորեցի, իսկ 9-ում, երբ ընտրեցի ֆիզմաթ հոսք, առաջադիմությունս կտրուկ ընկավ, դրա համար 9-ի վերջում դուրս եկա: Ու ըտեղ ես ամենամեծ մեղքը դպրոցինն (կամ կրթական համակագինն) եմ համարում, որտեւ ոչ թե իմ մեջ էր կտրուկ մի բան փոխվել, որ սկսել էի չսովորել, այլ ուսման ձեւի մեջ էր փոխվել, 9-ում ոնց որ ուզեցած լինեին մի տեսակ բուհական շունչ հաղորդել ամեն ինչին, շատ դասատուներ (ասենք ֆիզիկայի տեսականը կամ կենսաբը) ոնց որ գային լեկցիա կարդալու, չէին հետաքրքրվի` արդյոք որեւէ մեկը բան հասկանում ա, թե չէ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015), Աթեիստ (20.12.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Քանի որ Չուկը Քվանտի անունը տվեց, իմ մոտ էլ մի քիչ գրելու հավես տվեց:
> Ինքս Քվանտում սովորել եմ ու կարամ ասեմ, որ եթե սովորական դպրոցների հետ համեմատությունները մի կողմ դնենք, ապա Քվանտի կրթական համակարգը մեծ հաշվով զիբիլ ա: Կամ եթե համեմատություն էլ անենք, ընդամենը նույն կրթական համակարգն ա, մի քիչ ուժեղ մասնագետներով (էն էլ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում): Իսկ էս կրթական համակարգը, լինի լավ մասնագետով, թե վատ, ես իմ համար համարում եմ շատ վատը, որտեւ ես չեմ հարմարվել դրան երբեւէ:
> 
> Մի քիչ Քվանտի մասին.
> Քվանտում 8-րդ դասարանում երկրաչափության քննությունը 0 էի ստացել, որտեւ ամբողջական, նորմալ բան չէի հասկացել, հետո ընդամենը մի 4-5 օր պապայիս հետ պարապելով գնացի վերաքննությունը 20 ստացա: Դասատուն` Գ. Աղեկյանը չէր հավատում, որ հնարավոր ա տենց (երեւի չէր հավատում, որ ես եմ գրել ):
> Չեմ կարում հիշեմ, որ Քվանտում ինչ-որ փորձ արած լինենք դասերին: Եթե մի երկու փորձ արել էլ ենք, ապա սովորական դպրոցներում էլ թերեւս էդքանը կանեին:
> Քվանտում 9-րդ դասարանում ֆիզիկան նենց մի դասասենյակում էինք անում, որտեղ ձմռանը ցախի վառարան էր վառվում ու սաղ ծուխը դասարանում լցված էր, չէի լինում դիմանալ:
> Քվանտում հայ գրականության դասատուն մի անգամ Պարոնյանի «Մեծապատիվ մուրացկանները» վեպից սխալ մեջբերում արեց (մանրամասները սպոյլերում).
> 
> ...


գործի բորումով շփվել են Քվանտի հետ: կա էն բաները, որ նկարագրել ես... սովորական "բիզնես պրոեկտ" էր, փող աշխատելու համար, իրա լավ ու վատ կողմերով: Նշածդ վատ կողմերը ես նկատել եմ կողքից... 
հետո մի բան էլ կար ու խնդալու էր... իրանց "ընդունելության քննությունները": իմանալով դրա ու նույնիսկ ներկա լինելով ինչ որ ընունելության  ապուշ հոգեբանական տեստի /կամ դրա նման մի բան/  լրիվ "որակազրկեցի" Քվանտը

----------


## Chuk

Ռամշ, տենց առանձին դրվագներ ու ավելի շատ ես էլ կարող եմ բերել, բայց դա իմ կողմից խայտառակ անազնվություն կլինի։ Աշխարհի ցանկացած դպրոցում տենց դրվագներ կգտնես։ 

Էս դեպքում ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թե դուրս եկող միջին աշակերտը ինչ կրթական մակարդակով ա դուրս գալիս, ու նաև ինչ մարդկային որակով։ Կրկնում եմ՝ վերցրու պատահական դպրոց Եվրոպայից ու համեմատի էս չափանիշներով Քվանտի հետ, վերջինս շահող դուրս կգա։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Արա, որոշել եք խառակիրի անե՞մ։ Տղես վերջին տարին ա միջնակարգում ու որոշել ա ավագ դպրոցը Քվանտ գնա։ Ես էլ ահագին ուրախացել եմ։ Հիմա նենց բաներ եք գնում, որ ուզում գնամ տուն, գլուխը ջարդեմ  :LOL:  

Կատակը մի կողմ - եթե Քվանտ չէ, լավ սովորող տղա երեխուն ավագ դպրոց ու՞ր կարելի ա ուղարկել։

----------


## Chuk

Դուխով Քվանտ տար։

----------

Տրիբուն (20.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ռամշ, տենց առանձին դրվագներ ու ավելի շատ ես էլ կարող եմ բերել, բայց դա իմ կողմից խայտառակ անազնվություն կլինի։ Աշխարհի ցանկացած դպրոցում տենց դրվագներ կգտնես։ 
> 
> Էս դեպքում ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թե դուրս եկող միջին աշակերտը ինչ կրթական մակարդակով ա դուրս գալիս, ու նաև ինչ մարդկային որակով։ Կրկնում եմ՝ վերցրու պատահական դպրոց Եվրոպայից ու համեմատի էս չափանիշներով Քվանտի հետ, վերջինս շահող դուրս կգա։


Արտ, չես պատկերացնի, թե Քվանտն ու նման դպրոցներն ինչ լավ օրինակ են, թե ինչպիսին կրթական համակարգը չպիտի լինի: Դրանք հենց էդ սովետական կրթական համակարգի ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ են: Նախ, ո՞վ ա Քվանտից դուրս եկող միջին աշակերտը: Նման դպրոցները հավաքագրում են խելացի, օլիմպիադաներում պոտենցիալ հաղթող էրեխեքին: Միջին վիճակագրական երեխան էնտեղ տեղ չունի: Ու եթե ինչ-ինչ հրաշքով ընդունելության քննությունները հաղթահարում ա, երկար չի դիմանում էնտեղ: 

Մեզ պետք չեն օլիմպիադաներում հաղթող ու քայլող հանրագիտարան էրեխեք, որոնք հասարակությանը ոչ մի կերպ օգուտ տալ չեն կարող: Մեզ պետք են միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացիներ, որոնք ամեն մեկն իր գործը նորմալ անում ա:

Դպրոցի նպատակը չպիտի լինի էրեխեքի գլուխը հնարավորինս շատ ինֆորմացիա լցնելը, այլ պետք ա սովորացնել էդ ինֆորմացիան ճիշտ օգտագործել, ինչը շատ ավելի քիչ ծանրաբեռնելով ա հնարավոր: Ու ի վերջո, Քվանտն ու նման մյուս դպրոցներն էրեխեքի առողջությունը քայքայում են: Ինձնից չեմ ասում, էդ թվերը կան: Բժշկականի հիգիենայի ամբիոնը հետազոտություն ա անցկացրել: Քվանտում ու նման մյուս դպրոցներում երեխաների հիվանդացությունը շատ ավելի բարձր ա, քան մյուսներում: Հիմա հարց. մեզ պե՞տք են օլիմպիադաներում հաղթող հիվանդ քաղաքացիներ:

Բայց ամենակարևորը հենց էդ դպրոցներն են ստեղծում հումանիտար-բնագիտական անդունդը, որովհետև եթե դու ֆիզմաթ հոսքից ես, ֆիզմաթ առարկաներից տնայիններդ էնքան շատ են, որ չես հասցնում գրականություն սովորել: Տո հասցնելը ո՞րն ա, գրականության ժամերն էլ շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան պիտի լինեն: Դպրոցական տարիքում գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ հանդիպել տենց էրեխեքի, որ ասում էին՝ ես պատմություն չգիտեմ, ես ֆիզմաթ հոսքից եմ: Ու դա ասում էին մի տեսակ հպարտությամբ:

Մեր դպրոցը, որ քաղաքի ամենատուֆտա դպրոցներից ա (Վերան կհաստատի), ուզում էր էդ հոսքային համակարգը մտցնել: Բայց չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ուրախ եմ, որ չմտցրեց, որովհետև դրա արդյունքում չնայած իմ ընդունելության քննությունները ֆիզիկա ու կենսաբ էին լինելու, մյուս առարկաներից առանձնապես հետ չմնացի:

----------

Quyr Qery (21.12.2015), Rammstein (20.12.2015), Աթեիստ (20.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, սովետական դպրոցում կակռազ չկար բարձր դասարաններում հոսքերի բաժանումը, իսկ Եվրոպայում կա։

Կներեզ, բայց քո բոլոր գրածներն էս թեմայում ես ընկալում եմ «գնացի Եվրոպա, աչքերս բացվեվին» կոնտեքստում։

Եվրոպական կրթական համակարգից մենք լիքը վերցնելու բան ունենք, միմասն էլ արդեն վերցրել ենք, բայց էդ չպիտի լինի քո ունեցածը լրիվ հողին հավասարացնելու գնով։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, սովետական դպրոցում կակռազ չկար բարձր դասարաններում հոսքերի բաժանումը, իսկ Եվրոպայում կա։
> 
> Կներեզ, բայց քո բոլոր գրածներն էս թեմայում ես ընկալում եմ «գնացի Եվրոպա, աչքերս բացվեվին» կոնտեքստում։
> 
> Եվրոպական կրթական համակարգից մենք լիքը վերցնելու բան ունենք, միմասն էլ արդեն վերցրել ենք, բայց էդ չպիտի լինի քո ունեցածը լրիվ հողին հավասարացնելու գնով։


Սովետականում կար աշակերտների գլուխները հնարավորինս շատ ինֆորմացիա լցնելու մոտեցումը: Իսկ հոսքերի բաժանումն էդ ինֆորմացիան արհեստականորեն մի ուղղությամբ են թեքում, ինչն էլ ավելի վատ ա:

Եվրոպայում հոսքերի բաժանում կոչեցյալը լրիվ այլ ձևի ա կատարվում: Նախ, միջին դպրոցում էրեխեքը ֆունդամենտալ գիտելիքներ ստանում են բոլոր առարկաներից: Հետո, ավագ դպրոցում որոշ առարկաներ ընտրելու կամ չընտրելու հնարավորություն ունեն՝ կախված, թե ինչ բուհ են ուզում ընդունվել կամ ինչ հետաքրքրություններ ունեն, բայց դա բոլորովին չի նշանակում, որ պարտադիր առարկաները մղվում են ծիծիլյոներորդական պլան, ու երեխան տարրական գիտելիքներ չի ունենում մնացած առարկաներից: Ու էդ ամենի արդյունքում ավագ դպրոցում էրեխեքի տնային անելը սովորաբար 1-2 ժամ ա տևում, որոշ էսսեներ գրելիս՝ մի քիչ երկար: Ու հիմա ինձ ու քեզ հիշի, թե քանի ժամ էր տևում բոլոր տնայիններ անելը (չեմ ասում՝ անում էինք կամ չէ, ասում եմ՝ ինչքան կտևեր, եթե բոլորն անեինք):

Իսկ «գնացի Եվրոպա, աչքերս բացվեվին» փաստարկը շատ տգեղ, թույլ փաստարկ ա: Բայց եթե դու անցնում ես դրան, ուրեմն ասեմ՝ էս քննարկման մասնակիցներից բացարձակապես միակ մարդն եմ, որը եվրոպական դպրոցում երկու տարի սովորել ա, ու բոլորիցդ լավ կարամ տեսնեմ կրթական համակարգերի տարբերությունները:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015), Rammstein (20.12.2015), Աթեիստ (20.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Բյուր, Քվանտում մյուս առարկաները հետին պլան չեն մղվում, ընդամենը հոսքերում առաջնային առարկաների դեր ա բարձրանում։ Քվանտի աշակերտը դպրոցից դուրս ա գալիս բոլոր առարկաներից ֆունդամենտալ, իր առարկանարից՝ բավական խորը գիտելիքներով։

Մի ժամանակ սրանից բացառություն էին նրանք, ովքեր միայն վերջին դասարան էին գնում։ Այ սա ինչ-որ չափով նմանվում էր «բիզնես-պլանի», որտև նպատակը մի տարում մարդուն Բուհին պատրաստել էր դառնում, տալ կարևոր առարկաներից էն, ինչը նախորդ 3-9 տարիներին իրենց դպրոցում չէին ստացել, ինչը ուրիշներն անում են երեխուն դպրոց չտանելով, այլ 2-4 առարկայից պարապել տալով։ Բայց նույնիսկ էս դեպքում մենակ էդ առարկաները չէին ուշադջության կենտրոնում լինում։

----------


## Chuk

Հ.գ. «տգեղ» բնութագրումիդ հետ համաձայն եմ, կներես։ Բայց էդ որպես փաստարկ չէի բերել, որ ուժեղ կամ թույլ լիներ։ Տպավորությունս էի գրել ընդամենը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, Քվանտում մյուս առարկաները հետին պլան չեն մղվում, ընդամենը հոսքերում առաջնային առարկաների դեր ա բարձրանում։ Քվանտի աշակերտը դպրոցից դուրս ա գալիս բոլոր առարկաներից ֆունդամենտալ, իր առարկանարից՝ բավական խորը գիտելիքներով։
> 
> Մի ժամանակ սրանից բացառություն էին նրանք, ովքեր միայն վերջին դասարան էին գնում։ Այ սա ինչ-որ չափով նմանվում էր «բիզնես-պլանի», որտև նպատակը մի տարում մարդուն Բուհին պատրաստել էր դառնում, տալ կարևոր առարկաներից էն, ինչը նախորդ 3-9 տարիներին իրենց դպրոցում չէին ստացել, ինչը ուրիշներն անում են երեխուն դպրոց չտանելով, այլ 2-4 առարկայից պարապել տալով։ Բայց նույնիսկ էս դեպքում մենակ էդ առարկաները չէին ուշադջության կենտրոնում լինում։


Արտ, լավ էլի: Քվանտի շրջանավարտներից շատերը բժշկականում էին հայտնվում: Լեզուներից չկային «մենք բնագիտական հոսքից ենք» արդարացմամբ: Լսել եմ դեպքեր, որ դասարանը պատմության դասատու չուներ, չէին անցնում պատմություն: Ու ի վերջո, երբ բուն հոսքային «կարևոր» առարկաներից վեց ժամանոց տնային ա լինում, աշակերտը կես ժամ պատմությանը չի տրամադրում:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, լավ էլի: Քվանտի շրջանավարտներից շատերը բժշկականում էին հայտնվում: Լեզուներից չկային «մենք բնագիտական հոսքից ենք» արդարացմամբ: Լսել եմ դեպքեր, որ դասարանը պատմության դասատու չուներ, չէին անցնում պատմություն: Ու ի վերջո, երբ բուն հոսքային «կարևոր» առարկաներից վեց ժամանոց տնային ա լինում, աշակերտը կես ժամ պատմությանը չի տրամադրում:


Բյուր, էնտեղ սովորել եմ։ Սովորելուցս առաջ ու հետո հարյուրավոր շրջանավարտների հետ «շփվել» եմ։ Նենց վստահ տոնով ես գրում, քիչ ա մնում հավատամ նրան, ինչի հակառակը տեսել եմ, գիտեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, տենց առանձին դրվագներ ու ավելի շատ ես էլ կարող եմ բերել, բայց դա իմ կողմից խայտառակ անազնվություն կլինի։ Աշխարհի ցանկացած դպրոցում տենց դրվագներ կգտնես։ 
> 
> Էս դեպքում ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թե դուրս եկող միջին աշակերտը ինչ կրթական մակարդակով ա դուրս գալիս, ու նաև ինչ մարդկային որակով։ Կրկնում եմ՝ վերցրու պատահական դպրոց Եվրոպայից ու համեմատի էս չափանիշներով Քվանտի հետ, վերջինս շահող դուրս կգա։


Չես համոզի, Չուկ: Նույն պատահական եւրոպական դպրոցը կարա ստեղի պատահական դպրոցի համեմատ նույնպես ավելի թույլ գիտելիքներ տա, որտեւ կարա զուտ ծրագիրը տարբեր լինի: Ասենք` մի ծանոթ պատմում էր (չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ), որ չեմ հիշում որ եւրոպական զարգացած երկրում դպրոցում երկրաչափության կուրսը սահմանափակվում ա թեորեմների անունները ու որոշ թեորեմների ձեւակերպումը սովորելով, ապացույցների մասին խոսք չկա: Եթե տենց ա, բնականաբար ստեղի միջակ աշխակերտը, լինի քվանտից, թե չվանտից, ավելի շատ երկրաչափություն կիմանա, քան ընտեղի գերազանցիկը: Այսինքն էստեղ ծրագրերի տարբերությունն ա էական դեր խաղում: Մեր գլխում մի քիչ չի տեղավորվում, թե էդ ի՞նչ կրթական համակարգ ա, որ թեորեմ չեն ապացուցում, ու ես էլ թեորեմներն իրենց ապացույցներով սովորելը ավելի լավ համարում, որտեւ միշտ շատ եմ սիրել երկրաչափություն: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ որ մտածում եմ, էս պահին ինձ կյանքում բացի Պյութագորասի թեորեմից ուրիշ բան պետք չի գալիս ու մոռացվում ա: Իհարե բազային գիտելիքը կա ու եթե պետք լինի ինչ-որ խնդիր լուծել, ունեցածս գիտելիքով կարող ա դուրս բերեմ ինչ-որ թեորեմ` չհիշելով անգամ, որ տենց թեորեմ կար:

Կոնկրետ ես որ քվանտում էի, իմ դասարանում լիքը միջակ ու միջակից ցածր մարդիկ կային ու մեծն վճարովի դպրոցը ջանք չէր ուզում թափի իրանց ուսման մակարդակը բարձրացնելու ուղղությամբ: Էդ դպրոցում մենակ կարացել էին դասարանը բաժանել երկու մասի` թույլերին ու ուժեղներին էին առանձնացրել: Դա անասունություն ա: Իբր ի՞նչ, ուժեղները թույլերի հետ շփվելով կարող ա տգիտությո՞ւն սովորեն: Չէ, ընդհակառակը, եթե խմբում մի քանի ուժեղ լինի, չհասկացողները կարան իրանցից էլ որոշ բաներ հարցնեն, էն, ինչը կարող ա չուզեն կամ ամաչեն դասատուին հարցնել: Ինչեւէ, էլի եմ ասում, կարող ա ոմանց համար գտած տեղ ա Քվանտը, ովքեր ուսման մեջ նենց գել են, որ ստանդարտ ծրագիրը իրանց չի բավարարում, գնում են լրացուցիչ օլիմպիական խմբակներ բաներ, որտեւ հա, Քվանտի ուսման վերին նիշը ավելի բարձր ա: Բայց միջին վիճակագրական աշակերտի համար շատ էական տարբերություն չկա: Ես Քվանտ տեղափոխվելուց հետո 8-րդ դասարանում որոշ առարկաներ սկսեցի մի քիչ ավելի լավ սովորել, ասենք մաթեմը, գուցե անգլերենն էլ: Բայց օրինակ նախորդ դպրոցումս հազիվ սկսել էի քիմիա հասկանալ, դասատուի հետ էլ լեզու էի գտել, չհասկացածներս հաճույքով բացատրում էր, իսկ Քվանտում էլի սկսեցի ոչինչ չհասկանալ ու տենց էլ 0 մնացի քիմիայից:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ռամշ, ուժեղ ու թույլերի բաժանելը շատ բարդ խնդիր ա, տարբեր տեսակետներ կան, աշխատություններ։ Ինքս չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ, չնայած համալսարանական փորձիցս կարող եմ ասել, որ կոնկրետ ինձ օգնել ա էդ բաժանումը, բայց շատերին էլ, գուցե, վնասել ա։

Քվանտում մեր դասարանում տենց բաժանում չի արվել։ Ունեցել ենք ուժեղ ու թույլեր։ Բայց ավարտելիս բոլորիս մակարդակը գրեթե նույնն ա եղել։ Սա ասում եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ նույն դպրոցում հակառակ փորձն էլ կա։

----------


## Rammstein

> Արա, որոշել եք խառակիրի անե՞մ։ Տղես վերջին տարին ա միջնակարգում ու որոշել ա ավագ դպրոցը Քվանտ գնա։ Ես էլ ահագին ուրախացել եմ։ Հիմա նենց բաներ եք գնում, որ ուզում գնամ տուն, գլուխը ջարդեմ  
> 
> Կատակը մի կողմ - եթե Քվանտ չէ, լավ սովորող տղա երեխուն ավագ դպրոց ու՞ր կարելի ա ուղարկել։


Դուխով ջարդի:  :LOL: 

Եթե լուրջ, ես ավել բան չգիտեմ Քվանտի մասին, քան էն, ինչ երկու տարի ընտեղ սովորելուց տեսել եմ, իսկ դա եղել ա 2002-2004 թվերին: Ու եթե հակիճ ներկայացնեմ, սենց կասեմ. լրիվ նույն կրթական համակարգն էր, ինչ սովորական դպրոցներում, մի քիչ դասարանի աշակերտների քանակն էր ավելի քիչ, ինչը շատ դրական ա: Որոշ դասատուներ ավելի լավն էին: Էն վախտ երբ սովորական դպրոցներում 5 բալանոց էր սաղ ու կիսամյակի վերջում ինչ-որ հատուկ բան չէր արվում, Քվանտում կիսամյակի վերջում 20 բալանոց համակարգով գնահատվող քննություններ ունեինք, այսինքն իբր մի քիչ ավելի պարտավորեցնող էր, էլի: Բայց մեկ ա չսովորողներ կային:
Ամեն դեպքում համալսարան ընդունվելուց առաջ մի տարի ֆիզիկա ու մաթեմ պարապեցի ու նորմալ սովորեցի էն ամենը, ինչը դպրոցներիցս ոչ մեկում, էդ թվում Քվանտում չէի սովորել:

Հա, մեկ էլ սովորական դպրոցներում դասատուները կարային առաջարկեին մասնավոր պարապել, Քվանտում չկար տենց բան բնականաբար: Կարճ ասած` արատավոր որոշ երեւույթներ բացակայում էին Քվանտում: 




> Ռամշ, ուժեղ ու թույլերի բաժանելը շատ բարդ խնդիր ա, տարբեր տեսակետներ կան, աշխատություններ։ Ինքս չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ, չնայած համալսարանական փորձիցս կարող եմ ասել, որ կոնկրետ ինձ օգնել ա էդ բաժանումը, բայց շատերին էլ, գուցե, վնասել ա։
> 
> Քվանտում մեր դասարանում տենց բաժանում չի արվել։ Ունեցել ենք ուժեղ ու թույլեր։ Բայց ավարտելիս բոլորիս մակարդակը գրեթե նույնն ա եղել։ Սա ասում եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ նույն դպրոցում հակառակ փորձն էլ կա։


Մենք ոնց որ տարբեր Քվանտների մասին խոսանք: Ճիշտ ա, ես 10-ը ընտեղ չեմ սովորել, բայց չեմ հավատա, որ էն 8-ում, 9-ում իմ դասարանի չսովորողները 10 սկսած լինեն սովորել ու հասած լինեն էն լավ սովորողների թեկուզ կեսին:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Հա, դու ոնց-որ ուրիշ դպրոցում ես սովորել, ա որտև Քվանտը հեղինակություն ունի ոչ միայն Հայաստանում։

Բայց հոգուս մեղք չանելու համար ասեմ, որ մոտավորապես սովորածդ տարիների, կարծեմ տենց 2002-2007-ի մասին էլի եմ վատ բաներ լսել։ Գուցե փորձել փն ինչ-որ բան փոխել, հետո հետ են եկել, չգիտեմ։

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա, դու ոնց-որ ուրիշ դպրոցում ես սովորել, ա որտև Քվանտը հեղինակություն ունի ոչ միայն Հայաստանում։
> 
> Բայց հոգուս մեղք չանելու համար ասեմ, որ մոտավորապես սովորածդ տարիների, կարծեմ տենց 2002-2007-ի մասին էլի եմ վատ բաներ լսել։ Գուցե փորձել փն ինչ-որ բան փոխել, հետո հետ են եկել, չգիտեմ։


Հա, ես երեւի ուրիշ ՀՀ, ք. Երեւան, ուրիշ Բագրատունյաց 23/2 հասցեում գտնվող դպրոցում եմ սովորել:  :Jpit: 
Հեղինակությունը դժվար չի վաստակել տարեկան մի քանի օլիմպիադայի հաղթող պատրաստելու միջոցով, բայց դա ընդհանուր կրթական մակարդակի հետ կարա շատ կապ չունենա, էլի: Ընդամենը իրանք կարան կենտրոնացած լինեն ուժեղ սովորողներին առաջ բրդելու վրա:

----------


## Chuk

Հեռախոսով եմ, որ կոմպի մոտ լինեմ որոշ տվյալներ կբերեմ, օրինակ թե շրջանավարտների քանի տոկոսն ա առաջին տարին ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվում։ Եթե քո ասած թույլ մակարդակով շատերը լինեն, էդ ցուցանիշը չի լինի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չես համոզի, Չուկ: Նույն պատահական եւրոպական դպրոցը կարա ստեղի պատահական դպրոցի համեմատ նույնպես ավելի թույլ գիտելիքներ տա, որտեւ կարա զուտ ծրագիրը տարբեր լինի: Ասենք` մի ծանոթ պատմում էր (չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա ճիշտ), որ չեմ հիշում որ եւրոպական զարգացած երկրում դպրոցում երկրաչափության կուրսը սահմանափակվում ա թեորեմների անունները ու որոշ թեորեմների ձեւակերպումը սովորելով, ապացույցների մասին խոսք չկա: Եթե տենց ա, բնականաբար ստեղի միջակ աշխակերտը, լինի քվանտից, թե չվանտից, ավելի շատ երկրաչափություն կիմանա, քան ընտեղի գերազանցիկը: Այսինքն էստեղ ծրագրերի տարբերությունն ա էական դեր խաղում: Մեր գլխում մի քիչ չի տեղավորվում, թե էդ ի՞նչ կրթական համակարգ ա, որ թեորեմ չեն ապացուցում, ու ես էլ թեորեմներն իրենց ապացույցներով սովորելը ավելի լավ համարում, որտեւ միշտ շատ եմ սիրել երկրաչափություն: Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ որ մտածում եմ, էս պահին ինձ կյանքում բացի Պյութագորասի թեորեմից ուրիշ բան պետք չի գալիս ու մոռացվում ա: Իհարե բազային գիտելիքը կա ու եթե պետք լինի ինչ-որ խնդիր լուծել, ունեցածս գիտելիքով կարող ա դուրս բերեմ ինչ-որ թեորեմ` չհիշելով անգամ, որ տենց թեորեմ կար:


Էս թեորեմների պահը լավ ես ասում: Ստեղ մե՜ծ հարցական ա առաջանում՝ դա պե՞տք ա, թե՞ պետք չի: Մի փոքր ասածիդ հետ համաձայն չեմ էն պահով, որ Եվրոպայի միջին աշակերտը հաստատ Հայաստանի միջին աշակերտից ավելի շատ բան գիտի, կարող ա Հայաստանի լավ աշակերտը Եվրոպայի լավ աշակերտից շատ բան իմանա: Ապացույցները չպահանջելով նենց են անում, որ երկրաչափությունը վերին գաղափար չլինի, այլ բոլորին հասանելի, հետևաբար միջին ունակություններով երեխան էլ ա իմանում էն, ինչ գերազանցիկը: Իսկ Հայաստանում կպնելով ապացույցներից միջին աշակերտը բան չի հասկանում, ի վերջո որոշում ա, որ դա իրա խելքի բանը չի:

Էս սերիայից մի շատ ցայտուն օրինակ կարամ բերեմ հենց իմ փորձից, բայց ֆիզիկայից: Հիմա եթե ինձ ասես զուգահեռ կամ հաջորդական շղթա, սպանես, բանաձևերը չեմ կարա հիշեմ, ոչ էլ կարամ հիշեմ որտեղ ա լարումը հաստատուն, որտեղ՝ չէ: Շատ էլ որ ֆիզիկայի ընդունելության քննությունից 19 եմ ստացել, համալսարանում էլ մի տարի ֆիզիկա եմ անցել: Բայց շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ զուգահեռ միացման դեպքում լամպոչկաների լույսը նույնն ա մնում, հաջորդականի դեպքում՝ աստիճանաբար խամրում: Ու մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ հաջորդական շղթայի մեջ եթե մի լամպոչկա փչացած ա, մյուսներն էլ են հանգում, իսկ զուգահեռում մյուսները մնում են վառ: Սա գիտեմ, որտև բրիտանական դպրոցում որ սովորում էի, մենք էդ շղթաները մեր ձեռով կառուցել, տեսել, եզրահանգման ենք էկել: Հիմա ասա. եթե տոնածառի լույսերը չեն աշխատում, ո՞նց հասկանամ ինչ ա էղել: Բանաձևերո՞վ, թե՞ որտև գիտեմ, որ մի լամպոչկա չի աշխատում, կարամ գտնեմ  էդ մեկը, կտրեմ, հանեմ, աշխատի լույսը:




> Կոնկրետ ես որ քվանտում էի, իմ դասարանում լիքը միջակ ու միջակից ցածր մարդիկ կային ու մեծն վճարովի դպրոցը ջանք չէր ուզում թափի իրանց ուսման մակարդակը բարձրացնելու ուղղությամբ: Էդ դպրոցում մենակ կարացել էին դասարանը բաժանել երկու մասի` թույլերին ու ուժեղներին էին առանձնացրել: Դա անասունություն ա: Իբր ի՞նչ, ուժեղները թույլերի հետ շփվելով կարող ա տգիտությո՞ւն սովորեն: Չէ, ընդհակառակը, եթե խմբում մի քանի ուժեղ լինի, չհասկացողները կարան իրանցից էլ որոշ բաներ հարցնեն, էն, ինչը կարող ա չուզեն կամ ամաչեն դասատուին հարցնել: Ինչեւէ, էլի եմ ասում, կարող ա ոմանց համար գտած տեղ ա Քվանտը, ովքեր ուսման մեջ նենց գել են, որ ստանդարտ ծրագիրը իրանց չի բավարարում, գնում են լրացուցիչ օլիմպիական խմբակներ բաներ, որտեւ հա, Քվանտի ուսման վերին նիշը ավելի բարձր ա: Բայց միջին վիճակագրական աշակերտի համար շատ էական տարբերություն չկա: Ես Քվանտ տեղափոխվելուց հետո 8-րդ դասարանում որոշ առարկաներ սկսեցի մի քիչ ավելի լավ սովորել, ասենք մաթեմը, գուցե անգլերենն էլ: Բայց օրինակ նախորդ դպրոցումս հազիվ սկսել էի քիմիա հասկանալ, դասատուի հետ էլ լեզու էի գտել, չհասկացածներս հաճույքով բացատրում էր, իսկ Քվանտում էլի սկսեցի ոչինչ չհասկանալ ու տենց էլ 0 մնացի քիմիայից:


Թույլեր-ուժեղներ իմ ճ կլասի դպրոցում էլ են էղել: Ու դա ահագին տրավմատիկ բան ա էրեխեքի համար: «Թույլերի» դասարանում սովորող էրեխեքից շատերը էդ պիտակը գլխներին ման էին գալիս, ոնց որ էլ գնալու, աճելու տեղ չունենային: Հետո դասատուներից մեկը բունտ արեց, պահանջեց խառնել դասարանները: Բարձր դասարաններում էդ թույլերից մի քանիսը հարվածային դառան:





> Ռամշ, ուժեղ ու թույլերի բաժանելը շատ բարդ խնդիր ա, տարբեր տեսակետներ կան, աշխատություններ։ Ինքս չգիտեմ որն ա ճիշտ, չնայած համալսարանական փորձիցս կարող եմ ասել, որ կոնկրետ ինձ օգնել ա էդ բաժանումը, բայց շատերին էլ, գուցե, վնասել ա։
> 
> Քվանտում մեր դասարանում տենց բաժանում չի արվել։ Ունեցել ենք ուժեղ ու թույլեր։ Բայց ավարտելիս բոլորիս մակարդակը գրեթե նույնն ա եղել։ Սա ասում եմ ցույց տալու համար, որ նույն դպրոցում հակառակ փորձն էլ կա։


Էստեղ հարցն էն ա՝ մենք ինչ հասարակություն ենք ուզում: Եթե ուզում ենք, որ ուժեղներն իրանց պոտենցիալը մաքսիմալ դրսևորեն, ապա էկեք ստեղծենք էլիտար դպրոցներ, ուժեղների դասարաններ, ծրագիրը խոդի տանք ուժեղների վրա: Ի դեպ, որ էդքան խոսում ենք եվրոպական կրթական համակարգ-բան, էնտեղ էլ լիքը տարբերություններ կան: Մեկը անգլոամերիկյան համակարգն ավելի շատ ա ուժեղների վրա կենտրոնացած (չնայած սովետականի չափ չէ), քան ասենք դանիականը: Ես, անկեղծ ասած, վերջինի կողմնակից եմ: Դանիական համակարգը մրցակցություն չի ստեղծում: Ամբողջ գաղափարախոսությունն էն ա, որ եթե դու մի բանից լավ ես, շատ լավ ա, բայց ոչ թե դա օգտագործի սաղի վրայով թռնելու համար, այլ կողքինիդ օգնի, ով լավ չի էդ մի բանից, որ ավելի լավ լինի:




> Հեռախոսով եմ, որ կոմպի մոտ լինեմ որոշ տվյալներ կբերեմ, օրինակ թե շրջանավարտների քանի տոկոսն ա առաջին տարին ԲՈՒՀ ընդունվում։ Եթե քո ասած թույլ մակարդակով շատերը լինեն, էդ ցուցանիշը չի լինի։


Արտ, եթե Քվանտը Շիրակացու նման ա, ուրեմն 1.«թույլերը» վճարովի են սովորում ու 2. ուսման տեմպը ծանր ա իրանց համար: Էս երկու հանգամանքը հերիք ա հաշվի առնելու համար, որ Քվանտում խտացած են միջինից բարձր ունակություններով էրեխեք, հետևաբար իրանց բուհ ընդունվելու հավանականությունն ավելի մեծ ա:

Նայի, ես Քվանտում չեմ սովորել, առաջին տարին անվճար ընդունվել եմ բուհ: Էս ստատիստիկան գնում ա իմ դպրոցի օգտին, բայց դպրոցս ոչ մի բան չի արել: Երևի մենակ մեդալ ստանալիս մաթեմի գիտելիքներս էին դպրոցից, էն էլ որտև լավ դասատու ունեի, էն էլ եթե մեդալ չստանայի, հավանաբար ուղղակի մեկի փոխարեն երկու քննությունով անվճար կընդունվեի: Իմ ունակություններով ու մնացած ամեն ինչով (հա, անհամեստ եմ) շատերը զարմանում էին, թե ինչու Քվանտում կամ այլ «լավ» դպրոցում չեմ սովորել: Հիմա եթե ես լինեի էդ դպրոցներից մեկից, էլի իրանց ստատիստիկային օգուտ կտայի, չնայած դպրոցը քիչ դեր կունենար:

Ասածս ինչ ա. դպրոցի որակը պետք ա որոշել նրանով, թե ինչ ա էնտեղ անում միջին աշակերտը, ոչ թե միջինից բարձրը:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ հիմիկվա «Քվանտը» շատ քիչ կապ ունի առաջվա «Քվանտի» հետ: Հիմնական շեշտը դպրոցի տնօրինությունը դրել ա IB-միջազգային բակալավրիատ համակարգի դասարանների վրա, ինչը ֆինանսապես ավելի ձեռնտու ա դպրոցի համար: Արդյունքում հիմա այդ դասարաններում սովորող աշակերտները ընդունվում են արտասահմանյան լավ համալսարաններ, իսկ մնացած, սովորական դասարանների աշակերտների վրա ուշադրությունը նվազել ա: Եթե անկեղծ, երեխային «Քվանտ» տանելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, եթե իհարկե չի գնում IB դասարան: 

Չգիտեմ ինչի եք դեմ օլիմպիական շարժմանը համար հատուկ դպրոցներ ունենալուն: Ես սովորել եմ Ֆիզմաթում, օլիմպիական համարվող դասարանում: Ֆիզմաթում մի հատ բաժանում կար՝ «լավ» դասարան ու «վատ»: Սովորաբար «լավ» դասարանները առաջին՝ ա կամ բ դասարաններն էին: «Լավ» դասարանները լավն էին ամեն ինչում, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի սովորող միջավայր էր հավաքվում էդ դասարաններում, չնայած շատ հաճախ նույն ուսուցիչներն էին դաս տալիս նաև «վատ» դասարաններին: «Վատ» դասարաններում լինում էին բացառություն երեխաներ, որոնք շուտով «լավ» դասարաններ էին տեղափոխվում: Օլիմպիադայում հաղթանակները, իմ կարծիքով, արդյունքն էին էդ միջավայրի: Միակ վատ բանը, որ կարող եմ ասել, անգլերեն վատ անցնելն էր: Բայց դա ոնց որ ավելի շատ ընդհանուր Հայաստանյան խնդիր ա, քան թե մենակ ֆիզմաթինը:

----------


## Chuk

Ռամշն ասում ա դասարանումս կեսը թույլ էին ու դպրոցը ջանք չէր թափում, Բյուրն ասում ա դպրոցը մենակ ուժեղներին ա վերցնում դրա համար ցուցանիշները լավն են, դպրոցը դեր չունի։ Գժվել կարելի ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ հիմիկվա «Քվանտը» շատ քիչ կապ ունի առաջվա «Քվանտի» հետ: Հիմնական շեշտը դպրոցի տնօրինությունը դրել ա IB-միջազգային բակալավրիատ համակարգի դասարանների վրա, ինչը ֆինանսապես ավելի ձեռնտու ա դպրոցի համար: Արդյունքում հիմա այդ դասարաններում սովորող աշակերտները ընդունվում են արտասահմանյան լավ համալսարաններ, իսկ մնացած, սովորական դասարանների աշակերտների վրա ուշադրությունը նվազել ա: Եթե անկեղծ, երեխային «Քվանտ» տանելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, եթե իհարկե չի գնում IB դասարան: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչի եք դեմ օլիմպիական շարժմանը համար հատուկ դպրոցներ ունենալուն: Ես սովորել եմ Ֆիզմաթում, օլիմպիական համարվող դասարանում: Ֆիզմաթում մի հատ բաժանում կար՝ «լավ» դասարան ու «վատ»: Սովորաբար «լավ» դասարանները առաջին՝ ա կամ բ դասարաններն էին: «Լավ» դասարանները լավն էին ամեն ինչում, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի սովորող միջավայր էր հավաքվում էդ դասարաններում, չնայած շատ հաճախ նույն ուսուցիչներն էին դաս տալիս նաև «վատ» դասարաններին: «Վատ» դասարաններում լինում էին բացառություն երեխաներ, որոնք շուտով «լավ» դասարաններ էին տեղափոխվում: Օլիմպիադայում հաղթանակները, իմ կարծիքով, արդյունքն էին էդ միջավայրի: Միակ վատ բանը, որ կարող եմ ասել, անգլերեն վատ անցնելն էր: Բայց դա ոնց որ ավելի շատ ընդհանուր Հայաստանյան խնդիր ա, քան թե մենակ ֆիզմաթինը:


Օլիմպիականին դեմ եմ, որովհետև դա հեռանկարային ներդրում չի: Երեխան գնաց, հաղթեց օլիմպիադայում, ապրի ինքը: Գուցե դա հնարավորություն տվեց, որ որևէ լավ բուհում սովորի: Բայց լավ բուհում սովորել կարելի ա նաև առանց օլիմպիադաների: Իսկ ո՞րն ա դրա երկարաժամկետ օգուտը: Ովքե՞ր են էդ էրեխեքը դառնում հասարակության համար: Ի՞նչ հոգեբանություն են ունենում: Սա ա հարցը: Հաճախ էդ էրեխեքին պերֆեկցիոնիստ են դարձնում, ու հենց կյանքում մի պուճուր անհաջողության են հասնում, կոտրվում են: Կամ կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներում մրցակցող, ոչ թե համագործակցող են դառնում, կողքի թույլին ոչ թե օգնում, վեր են բարձրացնում, այլ տրորում, անցնում են: Մեզ պետք ա հարց տանք. է՞դ ա մեր ուզածը: Որոշ երկրներում դա շատ լավ աշխատում ա, որոշներում՝ խմբային գործունեությունն ա աշխատում: Ուղղակի պիտի որոշենք, թե ինչ ենք ուզում:




> Ռամշն ասում ա դասարանումս կեսը թույլ էին ու դպրոցը ջանք չէր թափում, Բյուրն ասում ա դպրոցը մենակ ուժեղներին ա վերցնում դրա համար ցուցանիշները լավն են, դպրոցը դեր չունի։ Գժվել կարելի ա։


Արտ, չեմ ասում՝ մենակ ուժեղներին ա վերցնում, ասում եմ՝ ոչ ուժեղների համար դպրոցը վճարովի ա: Իսկ վճարովի + մեծ ծանրաբեռնվածությունը միջին աշակերտների ներակայությունը նվազեցնում ա:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Օլիմպիականին դեմ եմ, որովհետև դա հեռանկարային ներդրում չի: Երեխան գնաց, հաղթեց օլիմպիադայում, ապրի ինքը: Գուցե դա հնարավորություն տվեց, որ որևէ լավ բուհում սովորի: Բայց լավ բուհում սովորել կարելի ա նաև առանց օլիմպիադաների: Իսկ ո՞րն ա դրա երկարաժամկետ օգուտը: Ովքե՞ր են էդ էրեխեքը դառնում հասարակության համար: Ի՞նչ հոգեբանություն են ունենում: Սա ա հարցը: Հաճախ էդ էրեխեքին պերֆեկցիոնիստ են դարձնում, ու հենց կյանքում մի պուճուր անհաջողության են հասնում, կոտրվում են: Կամ կյանքի բոլոր բնագավառներում մրցակցող, ոչ թե համագործակցող են դառնում, կողքի թույլին ոչ թե օգնում, վեր են բարձրացնում, այլ տրորում, անցնում են: Մեզ պետք ա հարց տանք. է՞դ ա մեր ուզածը: Որոշ երկրներում դա շատ լավ աշխատում ա, որոշներում՝ խմբային գործունեությունն ա աշխատում: Ուղղակի պիտի որոշենք, թե ինչ ենք ուզում:


Իմ տեսած ու Ձեր նկարագրած օլիմպիական երեխեքը մի քիչ տարբեր են  :Sad:  Իմ հիշողության մեջ մնացել են դասերից հետո խնդիրները քննարկելը, վիճելը դրանց շուրջ: Սա համագործակցության ձև ա, չէ՞: Օլիմպիադայում երեխան հաղթի թե չէ, ընթացքում շատ գիտելիքներ ա ձեռք բերում: Ու հենց ընթացքն ա, որ կարևոր ա: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ սպասելիք ունեք օլիմպիականներից «հասարակության համար ով դառնալ» ասելով: Իրանք սովորական աշակերտներ են, ովքեր լավ գիտելիքի պաշար ունեն, ընդ որում պարտադիր չի, որ մեխ մխել չիմանան, դա ծայրահեղ դրսեվորումն ա: 

Նկատի չունեմ որ ամբողջ կրթական համակարգը պիտի օլիմպիականներ սարքի: Բայց դա էլ պիտի լինի, գոնե հատուկ մի քանի դպրոցներում խմբակների տեսքով: Վերջ ի վերջո ինչ-որ ձև պիտի երեխաների  իրանց գիտելիքները  խորացնելու ցանկությունը խրախուսվի, ու լավ կարողություններ ունեցողներին տրվի հնարավորություն աճելու, չէ՞:

----------

Chuk (20.12.2015), Արէա (21.12.2015), Տրիբուն (21.12.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Արա, որոշել եք խառակիրի անե՞մ։ Տղես վերջին տարին ա միջնակարգում ու որոշել ա ավագ դպրոցը Քվանտ գնա։ Ես էլ ահագին ուրախացել եմ։ Հիմա նենց բաներ եք գնում, որ ուզում գնամ տուն, գլուխը ջարդեմ  
> 
> Կատակը մի կողմ - եթե Քվանտ չէ, լավ սովորող տղա երեխուն ավագ դպրոց ու՞ր կարելի ա ուղարկել։


մի հատ մասնավոր դպրոց կար - Ուպռավլենիում- եթե հետաքրքիր է, տեղը նկարագրեմ գնա նայիր: 
հաճապել ենք, ու գոհ ենք: ... Ժամանակին...  :Wink:  
Դիրոկտորը ու սեփականատերը հզոր կին էր -Մարգոն հին կարդ էր, կարծեմ Ձերժինսկու դպրոցից, ու ամեն ինչ կանտրոլի տակ էր պահում : բոլորին  ... սկսած դպրոցի դռնից մտնելուց մինչև դուրս գալը ու ոչ նաև որոշ իմաստով Դրսում էլ...  , իսկ դա ինձ թվում ա ամենակարևորն ա Ավագ տարիքի համար

----------


## anhush

> Արտ, չես պատկերացնի, թե Քվանտն ու նման դպրոցներն ինչ լավ օրինակ են, թե ինչպիսին կրթական համակարգը չպիտի լինի: Դրանք հենց էդ սովետական կրթական համակարգի ծայրահեղ դրսևորումներ են: Նախ, ո՞վ ա Քվանտից դուրս եկող միջին աշակերտը: Նման դպրոցները հավաքագրում են խելացի, օլիմպիադաներում պոտենցիալ հաղթող էրեխեքին: Միջին վիճակագրական երեխան էնտեղ տեղ չունի: Ու եթե ինչ-ինչ հրաշքով ընդունելության քննությունները հաղթահարում ա, երկար չի դիմանում էնտեղ: 
> 
> Մեզ պետք չեն օլիմպիադաներում հաղթող ու քայլող հանրագիտարան էրեխեք, որոնք հասարակությանը ոչ մի կերպ օգուտ տալ չեն կարող: Մեզ պետք են միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացիներ, որոնք ամեն մեկն իր գործը նորմալ անում ա:
> 
> Դպրոցի նպատակը չպիտի լինի էրեխեքի գլուխը հնարավորինս շատ ինֆորմացիա լցնելը, այլ պետք ա սովորացնել էդ ինֆորմացիան ճիշտ օգտագործել, ինչը շատ ավելի քիչ ծանրաբեռնելով ա հնարավոր: Ու ի վերջո, Քվանտն ու նման մյուս դպրոցներն էրեխեքի առողջությունը քայքայում են: Ինձնից չեմ ասում, էդ թվերը կան: Բժշկականի հիգիենայի ամբիոնը հետազոտություն ա անցկացրել: Քվանտում ու նման մյուս դպրոցներում երեխաների հիվանդացությունը շատ ավելի բարձր ա, քան մյուսներում: Հիմա հարց. մեզ պե՞տք են օլիմպիադաներում հաղթող հիվանդ քաղաքացիներ:
> 
> Բայց ամենակարևորը հենց էդ դպրոցներն են ստեղծում հումանիտար-բնագիտական անդունդը, որովհետև եթե դու ֆիզմաթ հոսքից ես, ֆիզմաթ առարկաներից տնայիններդ էնքան շատ են, որ չես հասցնում գրականություն սովորել: Տո հասցնելը ո՞րն ա, գրականության ժամերն էլ շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան պիտի լինեն: Դպրոցական տարիքում գիտե՞ս ինչքան եմ հանդիպել տենց էրեխեքի, որ ասում էին՝ ես պատմություն չգիտեմ, ես ֆիզմաթ հոսքից եմ: Ու դա ասում էին մի տեսակ հպարտությամբ:
> 
> Մեր դպրոցը, որ քաղաքի ամենատուֆտա դպրոցներից ա (Վերան կհաստատի), ուզում էր էդ հոսքային համակարգը մտցնել: Բայց չես պատկերացնի՝ ինչ ուրախ եմ, որ չմտցրեց, որովհետև դրա արդյունքում չնայած իմ ընդունելության քննությունները ֆիզիկա ու կենսաբ էին լինելու, մյուս առարկաներից առանձնապես հետ չմնացի:


սկզբի մասով համաձայն եմ- որ սովետական դպրոցի բիզնես տարբերակն ա,
իսկ երկրորդ մասի հետ համաձայն չեմ

նախ դպրոցները պետք ա դիվերսիֆիկացվեն
էսպես ասած- Ուննակություններչով աչքի ընկած երեխաների համար - էսպես ասած թեքումով դպրոցներ
և միջին երեխայի համար- սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցներ 
երկու տիպն էլ *անհրաժեշտ են հասարակությանը ու պետությանը ու մարդկությանը*
ամեկ մեկը իր տեղում պետք է լինի- 
*ուննակ երեխան հետո գիտնության մեջ
միջակ երեխան -արտադրական-գյուղատնտեսական հիմնարկներում* որտեղ առանձնապես անալիտիկ գիտելիքներ պետք չեն:

ու ամնեկարևորը -այս տարբեր դպրոցներում   երեխաները պետք է սովորեն տարբեր դասագրքերով:
ուննակ երեխաները պետք է սովորեն սովետական դասագրքերով , որովհետև էտ դասագրքերը հասկանում ու կիրառում էին մենակ լավ օժտված երեխաները
իսկ հանրակրթականի համար պետք է գրվի պապուլյար դասագրքեր, որ երեխան էտ քիչը-պապուլյարը-առանց անալիտիկայինը ՝՝՝ կարդա ու հասկանա ու կյանքում իրան պետք գա

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ տեսած ու Ձեր նկարագրած օլիմպիական երեխեքը մի քիչ տարբեր են  Իմ հիշողության մեջ մնացել են դասերից հետո խնդիրները քննարկելը, վիճելը դրանց շուրջ: Սա համագործակցության ձև ա, չէ՞: Օլիմպիադայում երեխան հաղթի թե չէ, ընթացքում շատ գիտելիքներ ա ձեռք բերում: Ու հենց ընթացքն ա, որ կարևոր ա: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ սպասելիք ունեք օլիմպիականներից «հասարակության համար ով դառնալ» ասելով: Իրանք սովորական աշակերտներ են, ովքեր լավ գիտելիքի պաշար ունեն, ընդ որում պարտադիր չի, որ մեխ մխել չիմանան, դա ծայրահեղ դրսեվորումն ա: 
> 
> Նկատի չունեմ որ ամբողջ կրթական համակարգը պիտի օլիմպիականներ սարքի: Բայց դա էլ պիտի լինի, գոնե հատուկ մի քանի դպրոցներում խմբակների տեսքով: Վերջ ի վերջո ինչ-որ ձև պիտի երեխաների  իրանց գիտելիքները  խորացնելու ցանկությունը խրախուսվի, ու լավ կարողություններ ունեցողներին տրվի հնարավորություն աճելու, չէ՞:


Իմ տեսած օլիմպիականներն են քոնի տեսածի պես: Ու քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որ էսօր համ լավ աշխատանքի են, համ լավ ընտանիք ունեմ: Բյուրը իրա ասած «կարծրատիպ» ունի երևի, որ Հայաստանի օլիմպիականները «դոդիկներն» են:

Ես շատ լավ եմ նայում նաև օլիմպիադաներին մասնակցելուն, դրանք խիստ մոտիվացնող են ու հաճախ նպաստում են հենց հասարակությանն ավելի պիտանի մարդիկ ձևավորելուն, որտև ի վերջո էդպիսիքի մեջ պակաս չեն լինում լավ գիտնական դարձողները: Իհարկե լավ գիտնական դառնալու համար օլիմպիական լինելը հեչ էլ պարտադիր պայման չի, բայց նպաստող ա:

Ուղղակի մարդիկ նենց էին ներկայացնում, որ էս դպրոցները, մասնավորապես Քվանտը, մենակ դրանով ա զբաղված, ինչն իրականության հետ կապ չունի: Այո՛, խթանում են էդ ուղղությունը, բայց միջինում նորմալ աշակերտներ են կրթում՝ բազմակողմանի զարգացած:

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015), Արէա (21.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Հիմա մի քանի տվյալ, ցավոք մենակ 2014-ինը ունեի.

ՔՎԱՆՏ. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *88* հոգի, *ԲՈԼՈՐՆ* ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *11*-ը արտասահմանյան, *27*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *16*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *14* (էս երկու ցուցանիշն էլ են ահագին բան ասում կրթության որակի մասին):

ՖիզՄաթ դպրոցը նույն տարում. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *125* հոգի, *ԲՈԼՈՐՆ* ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *15*-ը արտասահմանյան, *76*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *14.5*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *16.6*

Շիրակացիում. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *73* հոգի, *72*-ը ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *1*-ը արտասահմանյան, *16*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *16*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *18*

Սա ցույց տալու համար, որ մոտավոր նույն համակարգով քիչ թե շատ նորմալ բյուջե ունեցող դպրոցները մոտավորապես նույն մեթոդիկայով, նույն դասագրքերով ու տենց բաներով էն մյուսների հետ համեմատած լրիվ այլ արդյունք են ցույց տալիս

----------


## GriFFin

Դպրոցիս անունը կարդացի, ուծյու: Քվանտիս բան չասեք: :Դ :Դ Ու իրա շուրջ պտտվող վատ լեգենդներին չհավատաք: Լավերին էլ: Ինքը շատ խնդիրներ ունի, ուներ, բայց ահագին շտկվել ա: Ու հավատացնում եմ որպես մասնավոր դպրոց բավականին լավն ա: Ես մինչև ուսանող դառնալս չէի տեսնում ու գնահատում էդ: 
_Բան պատմեմ:_ Առաջին կուրսում մեր մաթեմի դասախոսը հարցրեց՝ ո՞վ կարա անհայտով հավասարում լուծի: Հարցրեցի՝ քանի անհայտով: Մտածեցի հիմա եսիմինչ բարդ բան ա տալու: Մարդը ասեց, որ մեկ անհատով: Գրեցի: Զարմացավ: Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք: Զարմացավ: Հարցրեց դպրոցս ու ասեց, որ դե մերը ուրիշ ա: Ու տենց մինչև առաջին կուրսի վերջ: Դասախոս ունեինք, անունիս կողքը գրում էր դպրոցի անունը: 
Հիմա կարդամ էս ինչե՞ր եք գրել: :Դ :Դ

----------

Chuk (20.12.2015), Mr. Annoying (20.12.2015), Աթեիստ (21.12.2015)

----------


## GriFFin

> Հիմա մի քանի տվյալ, ցավոք մենակ 2014-ինը ունեի.
> 
> ՔՎԱՆՏ. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *88* հոգի, *ԲՈԼՈՐՆ* ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *11*-ը արտասահմանյան, *27*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *16*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *14* (էս երկու ցուցանիշն էլ են ահագին բան ասում կրթության որակի մասին):
> 
> ՖիզՄաթ դպրոցը նույն տարում. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *125* հոգի, *ԲՈԼՈՐՆ* ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *15*-ը արտասահմանյան, *76*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *14.5*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *16.6*
> 
> Շիրակացիում. Դպրոցն ավարտել է *73* հոգի, *72*-ը ընդունվել են ԲՈՒՀ, այդ թվում *1*-ը արտասահմանյան, *16*-ը՝ անվճար: Հայերենից միասնական քննությունների միջին գնահատականը եղել է *16*, մաթեմատիկայից՝ *18*
> 
> Սա ցույց տալու համար, որ մոտավոր նույն համակարգով քիչ թե շատ նորմալ բյուջե ունեցող դպրոցները մոտավորապես նույն մեթոդիկայով, նույն դասագրքերով ու տենց բաներով էն մյուսների հետ համեմատած լրիվ այլ արդյունք են ցույց տալիս


Արտ, էս որտեղի՞ց: Ինչի՞ են սենց քիչ շրջանավարտները: :/

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, էս որտեղի՞ց: Ինչի՞ են սենց քիչ շրջանավարտները: :/


Գաղտնիք ա  :Tongue: 
Չգիտեմ ինչի են էսքան, ես էլ էի կարծում, որ հարյուրից ավելի պետք ա լինի:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ հիմիկվա «Քվանտը» շատ քիչ կապ ունի առաջվա «Քվանտի» հետ: *Հիմնական շեշտը դպրոցի տնօրինությունը դրել ա IB-միջազգային բակալավրիատ համակարգի դասարանների վրա,* ինչը ֆինանսապես ավելի ձեռնտու ա դպրոցի համար: Արդյունքում հիմա այդ դասարաններում սովորող աշակերտները ընդունվում են արտասահմանյան լավ համալսարաններ, իսկ մնացած, սովորական դասարանների աշակերտների վրա ուշադրությունը նվազել ա: Եթե անկեղծ, երեխային «Քվանտ» տանելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, եթե իհարկե չի գնում IB դասարան: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչի եք դեմ օլիմպիական շարժմանը համար հատուկ դպրոցներ ունենալուն: Ես սովորել եմ Ֆիզմաթում, օլիմպիական համարվող դասարանում: Ֆիզմաթում մի հատ բաժանում կար՝ «լավ» դասարան ու «վատ»: Սովորաբար «լավ» դասարանները առաջին՝ ա կամ բ դասարաններն էին: «Լավ» դասարանները լավն էին ամեն ինչում, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի սովորող միջավայր էր հավաքվում էդ դասարաններում, չնայած շատ հաճախ նույն ուսուցիչներն էին դաս տալիս նաև «վատ» դասարաններին: «Վատ» դասարաններում լինում էին բացառություն երեխաներ, որոնք շուտով «լավ» դասարաններ էին տեղափոխվում: Օլիմպիադայում հաղթանակները, իմ կարծիքով, արդյունքն էին էդ միջավայրի: Միակ վատ բանը, որ կարող եմ ասել, անգլերեն վատ անցնելն էր: Բայց դա ոնց որ ավելի շատ ընդհանուր Հայաստանյան խնդիր ա, քան թե մենակ ֆիզմաթինը:


Չէի ասի, որ տենց ա: 
Մեր մոտ լավ ու վատ չէր, մեր մոտ <<ուժեղների>> ու <<թույլերի>> դասարաններ էին: :LOL:  Ուժեղների դասատուները հրաշք էին, անկեղծ: Ես գնում էի ֆիզմաթ հոսքի ուժեղների ֆիզիկայի դասախոսին լսում դասամիջոցներին, որտև ինքը փիլիսոփայությանը ու ֆիզիկայի միջև զուգահեռներ էր անցկացնում:  :Love:  Իսկ թույլերինը չասեմ: Էն երեխեքի ծնողները ովքեր մի քիչ հետաքրքրվում էին, կամ արդեն փորձ ունեին վռազ բողոքում էին, որ իրանց երեխուն տանեն ուժեղ դասարան: էդ եղել ա, կա ու կլինի: Ու ասենք շատ ա սիրում մեր տնօրենը Քվանտի շրջանավարտներին աշխատանքի ընդունել: Որ նոր են համալսարանը ավարտել: Էդ մեեեծ մինուս ա, չնայած ռոմանտիկ բան ա անում: Քիմկենսը մեկն էր, բախտս բերել էր: Ասենք իմ կենսաբի դասատուն, բացի դասից, մեր հետ մարդկային արժեքներ էր քննարկում կամ ինչ որ գրքերից խոսում: Առարկայից լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ պատմում: Ֆիզիկայինս թատրոն, կինո, Նիչշե ու էդքանով հանդերձ կարում էին էն զրո գիտելիք ունեցողին հասցնել շատ բարձր մակարդակի: Էդ շատ կայֆ ա: Չգիտեմ պետականներում ոնց ա...

----------


## GriFFin

> Գաղտնիք ա 
> Չգիտեմ ինչի են էսքան, ես էլ էի կարծում, որ հարյուրից ավելի պետք ա լինի:


Ովքեր չեն ընդունվել, չկան ցուցակներում: :Դ :Դ

----------


## Chuk

> Էս սերիայից մի շատ ցայտուն օրինակ կարամ բերեմ հենց իմ փորձից, բայց ֆիզիկայից: Հիմա եթե ինձ ասես զուգահեռ կամ հաջորդական շղթա, սպանես, բանաձևերը չեմ կարա հիշեմ, ոչ էլ կարամ հիշեմ որտեղ ա լարումը հաստատուն, որտեղ՝ չէ: Շատ էլ որ ֆիզիկայի ընդունելության քննությունից 19 եմ ստացել, համալսարանում էլ մի տարի ֆիզիկա եմ անցել: Բայց շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ զուգահեռ միացման դեպքում լամպոչկաների լույսը նույնն ա մնում, հաջորդականի դեպքում՝ աստիճանաբար խամրում: Ու մեկ էլ գիտեմ, որ հաջորդական շղթայի մեջ եթե մի լամպոչկա փչացած ա, մյուսներն էլ են հանգում, իսկ զուգահեռում մյուսները մնում են վառ: Սա գիտեմ, որտև բրիտանական դպրոցում որ սովորում էի, մենք էդ շղթաները մեր ձեռով կառուցել, տեսել, եզրահանգման ենք էկել: Հիմա ասա. եթե տոնածառի լույսերը չեն աշխատում, ո՞նց հասկանամ ինչ ա էղել: Բանաձևերո՞վ, թե՞ որտև գիտեմ, որ մի լամպոչկա չի աշխատում, կարամ գտնեմ  էդ մեկը, կտրեմ, հանեմ, աշխատի լույսը:


Բյուր, գրածիցդ երկու կետի եմ ուզում անդրադառնալ, մեկը սա ա: Նայի, դու շատ սիրուն խնդիրը բերեցիր ու հասցրիր իմ հիմնական ասելիքին՝ ինքդ դա չնկատելով: Ֆինանսին: Որտև էսօր մեր դպրոցներում փորձերի պակասի հիմնական պատճառը ոչ թե փորձերի մերժումն ա, այլ ֆինանսների բացակայությունը: Թե չէ լաբորատորիաներն ու փորձերը նման գիտություններում ամենակարևոր բաներից են: Ու պարզ ա, որ փորձովդ կիրառական մակարդակում ավելի շատ բանի ես հասնելու: Հենց էս պահին էս խնդիրը լուծելու փորձեր են արվում, մասնավորապես համակարգչային ծրագրեր ներդնելու տեսքով, որոնցում կարելի է վիրտուալ անել էդ փորձերը: Չեղածից գուցե լավ ա, բայց մեկ ա խնդիրը չի լուծի: Մենակ էս ասածդ օրինակի համար եթե հնարավոր ա պայմաններ ստեղծել, ընդհանուր ֆունդամենտալ փորձերի համար անհրաժեշտ փորձերի համար ահռելի գումարներ են պետք, որոնք նույնիսկ մեր մասնավորները դեռ լիարժեք չեն կարողանում ապահովել: Տո ինչ մասնավոր, իսկի ԲՈՒՀ-երի լաբորատորները էնքան չեն, ինչքան պետք են:

Այ սենց բաներն են խնդիրը, ոչ թե համակարգը:

Բայց նույնիսկ էս պարագայում միջին վիճակագրական հայը տան էլեկտրականության, էդ թվում տոնածառի փչացած լույսի հարցերն ավելի ճկուն ա լուծում, քան միջին վիճակագրական ամերիկացին կամ եվրոպացին  :Tongue: 




> Ասածս ինչ ա. դպրոցի որակը պետք ա որոշել նրանով, թե ինչ ա էնտեղ անում միջին աշակերտը, ոչ թե միջինից բարձրը:


Բյուր ջան, կարող ես իհարկե չհավատալ, բայց ես պնդում եմ, որ Քվանտը վերցնում ա միջին աշակերտին ու սարքում միջինից բարձր: Քվանտ ընդունվելու քննությունները հիմնականում ոչ թե էսինչին չընդունելու համար են, այլ մակարդակը ստուգելու, ըստ դրա նախնական կուրսեր կազմակերպելու, դասարաններում բաշխումը ճիշտ կազմակերպելու համար են:

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Ովքեր չեն ընդունվել, չկան ցուցակներում: :Դ :Դ


Չէ, Լիզա ջան, չոր տվյալներ են  :Smile: 
Գործի բերումով ՀՀ բոլոր դպրոցների էդ տվյալներն ունեմ, դրանք օգտագործվում են որոշակի բանաձևերով դպրոցների ռեյտինգ կառուցելու համար: Տվյալները տրամադրում են դպրոցները, բայց հետո ստուգվում են:

----------


## Chuk

> Ու ասենք շատ ա սիրում մեր տնօրենը Քվանտի շրջանավարտներին աշխատանքի ընդունել: Որ նոր են համալսարանը ավարտել: Էդ մեեեծ մինուս ա, չնայած ռոմանտիկ բան ա անում:


Ինչո՞վ ա մինուս: Ինքը բոլորին հո չի առաջարկում:

Օրինակ մեր դասարանից կարծեմ մենակ ինձ ա առաջարկել  :LOL:  Ճիշտ ա՝ ես հրաժարվել եմ:

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Չէի ասի, որ տենց ա: 
> Մեր մոտ լավ ու վատ չէր, մեր մոտ <<ուժեղների>> ու <<թույլերի>> դասարաններ էին: Ուժեղների դասատուները հրաշք էին, անկեղծ: Ես գնում էի ֆիզմաթ հոսքի ուժեղների ֆիզիկայի դասախոսին լսում դասամիջոցներին, որտև ինքը փիլիսոփայությանը ու ֆիզիկայի միջև զուգահեռներ էր անցկացնում:  Իսկ թույլերինը չասեմ: Էն երեխեքի ծնողները ովքեր մի քիչ հետաքրքրվում էին, կամ արդեն փորձ ունեին վռազ բողոքում էին, որ իրանց երեխուն տանեն ուժեղ դասարան: էդ եղել ա, կա ու կլինի: Ու ասենք շատ ա սիրում մեր տնօրենը Քվանտի շրջանավարտներին աշխատանքի ընդունել: Որ նոր են համալսարանը ավարտել: Էդ մեեեծ մինուս ա, չնայած ռոմանտիկ բան ա անում: Քիմկենսը մեկն էր, բախտս բերել էր: Ասենք իմ կենսաբի դասատուն, բացի դասից, մեր հետ մարդկային արժեքներ էր քննարկում կամ ինչ որ գրքերից խոսում: Առարկայից լիքը հետաքրքիր բաներ պատմում: Ֆիզիկայինս թատրոն, կինո, Նիչշե ու էդքանով հանդերձ կարում էին էն զրո գիտելիք ունեցողին հասցնել շատ բարձր մակարդակի: Էդ շատ կայֆ ա: Չգիտեմ պետականներում ոնց ա...


Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, մենք խոսում ենք «Քվանտի» մասին, բայց նույն չէ, մի քիչ տարբեր: 2011-ից, եթե չեմ սխալվում, IB-համակարգի դասարաններ ունեցան, ինչից հետո ֆինանսների ու լավ մասնագետների կենտրոնացումը հենց էդ դասարանների վրա եղավ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա համար էլ գրել էի, մենք խոսում ենք «Քվանտի» մասին, բայց նույն չէ, մի քիչ տարբեր: 2011-ից, եթե չեմ սխալվում, IB-համակարգի դասարաններ ունեցան, ինչից հետո ֆինանսների ու լավ մասնագետների կենտրոնացումը հենց էդ դասարանների վրա եղավ:


Դե մի քիչ բնական ա, որ էդ ուղղությամբ հիմա շատ ավելի ռեսուրս դնեն, որտև լավ շանս ա, լավ հնարավորություն:

Բայց էնպես չի, որ մենակ դրա վրա ա: Որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ արդեն տարրական դասարաններ ունեն ու օրինակ ընկերս երեխուն էնտեղ է տարել ու չափազանց գոհ է: Չհաշված վարձն իհարկե  :LOL:

----------

Mr. Annoying (21.12.2015)

----------


## Mr. Annoying

> Դե մի քիչ բնական ա, որ էդ ուղղությամբ հիմա շատ ավելի ռեսուրս դնեն, որտև լավ շանս ա, լավ հնարավորություն:
> 
> Բայց էնպես չի, որ մենակ դրա վրա ա: Որպես օրինակ ասեմ, որ արդեն տարրական դասարաններ ունեն ու օրինակ ընկերս երեխուն էնտեղ է տարել ու չափազանց գոհ է: Չհաշված վարձն իհարկե


Իհարկե, պիտի միջոցներ դրվեն: Բայց դա ճիշտ չի անել ուրիշ բաներ թուլացնելու հաշվին: Մարդիկ վճարում են, իմանալով որ էդ որակը կա: Ու ոչ բոլոր ուժեղ աշակերտներն են, որ գնալու են էդ IB-ն, ինչքան էլ ինքը լավ հնարավորություն ա:

Ցածր դասարանները եթե համեմատենք սովորական դպրոցների դասարանների հետ, հաստատ ավելի լավը կլինեն:

----------

Chuk (21.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Իհարկե, պիտի միջոցներ դրվեն: Բայց դա ճիշտ չի անել ուրիշ բաներ թուլացնելու հաշվին: Մարդիկ վճարում են, իմանալով որ էդ որակը կա: Ու ոչ բոլոր ուժեղ աշակերտներն են, որ գնալու են էդ IB-ն, ինչքան էլ ինքը լավ հնարավորություն ա:
> 
> Ցածր դասարանները եթե համեմատենք սովորական դպրոցների դասարանների հետ, հաստատ ավելի լավը կլինեն:


Եսիմ, եղբայր, ես ինֆո չունեմ, որ IB-ից հետո ընդհանուր որակը թուլացել ա: Ցուցանիշները ցույց են տալիս, որ չէ: Բայց դե էդ կարող ա խափուսիկ լինի: Վերջին տարիներին անմիջական շփումներ չունեմ, որ համոզված ասեմ:

Եթե իսկապես IB-ի հաշվին մնացածը բարձիթողի են արել, վատ ա:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչքանով ես եմ տեղյակ հիմիկվա «Քվանտը» շատ քիչ կապ ունի առաջվա «Քվանտի» հետ: Հիմնական շեշտը դպրոցի տնօրինությունը դրել ա IB-միջազգային բակալավրիատ համակարգի դասարանների վրա, ինչը ֆինանսապես ավելի ձեռնտու ա դպրոցի համար: Արդյունքում հիմա այդ դասարաններում սովորող աշակերտները ընդունվում են արտասահմանյան լավ համալսարաններ, իսկ մնացած, սովորական դասարանների աշակերտների վրա ուշադրությունը նվազել ա: Եթե անկեղծ, երեխային «Քվանտ» տանելու մեջ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում, եթե իհարկե չի գնում IB դասարան: 
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչի եք դեմ օլիմպիական շարժմանը համար հատուկ դպրոցներ ունենալուն: Ես սովորել եմ Ֆիզմաթում, օլիմպիական համարվող դասարանում: Ֆիզմաթում մի հատ բաժանում կար՝ «լավ» դասարան ու «վատ»: Սովորաբար «լավ» դասարանները առաջին՝ ա կամ բ դասարաններն էին: «Լավ» դասարանները լավն էին ամեն ինչում, որովհետև չգիտեմ ինչի սովորող միջավայր էր հավաքվում էդ դասարաններում, չնայած շատ հաճախ նույն ուսուցիչներն էին դաս տալիս նաև «վատ» դասարաններին: «Վատ» դասարաններում լինում էին բացառություն երեխաներ, որոնք շուտով «լավ» դասարաններ էին տեղափոխվում: Օլիմպիադայում հաղթանակները, իմ կարծիքով, արդյունքն էին էդ միջավայրի: Միակ վատ բանը, որ կարող եմ ասել, անգլերեն վատ անցնելն էր: Բայց դա ոնց որ ավելի շատ ընդհանուր Հայաստանյան խնդիր ա, քան թե մենակ ֆիզմաթինը:


Ֆիզմաթը հեռվից հեռու համակրում եմ: Մի հատ էլ շատ մոտ ծանոթ ունեմ, ով ֆիզմաթում մաթեմ ա տալիս (բուհ ընդունվելուց առաջ էլ իրա մոտ պարապեցի), բայց մեկ ա, էդ լավ-վատ կամ թեկուզ ուժեղ-թույլ տարանջատումը եզություն եմ համարում: Տարանջատումը թերեւս ընդունելի կհամարեմ, եթե թույլերն առանձնացնեն ու փորձեն բերել ուժեղների մակարդակին: Ու անունը չդնեն ուժեղ-թույլ, այլ ասեն օրինակ` ուժեղացված կուրսով պարապող խումբ Ֆիզմաթում չգիտեմ` ոնց ա, բայց Քվանտում բացարձակ տենց չէր արվում:

Չուկի բերած թվերը հետաքրքիր էին ու ֆիզմաթը, փաստորեն, լինելով անվճար, քվանտի համեմատ մեծ առավելություն ունի իրա 61% անվճար ընդունվածներով, քվանտի 31%-ի դիմաց:

----------

GriFFin (21.12.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկի բերած թվերը հետաքրքիր էին ու ֆիզմաթը, փաստորեն, լինելով անվճար, քվանտի համեմատ մեծ առավելություն ունի իրա 61% անվճար ընդունվածներով, քվանտի 31%-ի դիմաց:


Շատ չեմ խորացել, բայց երևի սպեցիֆիկացիայից ա: Ասենք Քվանտից ֆիզիկայի, ռադիոֆիզիկայի, մաթեմատիկայի ու պոլիտեխնիկի նմանատիպ ֆակուլտետներ ընդունվողները հիմնականում կլինեն անվճար, իսկ տնտեսագիտական, իրավաբանական ֆակուլտետներ ու նմանատիպ տեղեր գնացողները՝ վճարովի, որոնք ավելի շատ կոռուպցիոն խնդիրներից են գալիս: Իսկ Ֆիզմաթից հիմնականում էն առաջին տիպի տեղերն են ոնց-որ գնում ընդունվելու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Որ սաղին հատ-հատ չպատասխանեմ (ժամանակ էլ չունեմ դրա համար), մի երկու տողով ամփոփ գրում եմ՝ ինչ եմ ասում: Համաձայն չեք, ձեր գործն ա:
1. ՀՀ կրթական համակարգի խնդիրներից մեկն էն ա, որ կենտրոնացած ա «ուժեղների» վրա, արդյունքում՝ անգրագիտությունը մեծ տոկոսների ա հասնում (ստեղ նույնիսկ կոռուպցիան հաշվի չառնելու դեպքում), արդյունքում՝ միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին կոմպետենտ չի լինում շատ հարցերում: Քվանտն ու Շիրակացին դրա լավագույն օրինակներն են, որ դրած մոտիվացված խելացի աշակերտներին օլիմպիադաների ա պատրաստում, իսկ միջինը հետ ա մնում
2. Հումանիտար-բնագիտական ունակություններ տարանջատումը միֆ ա, չկա տենց բան: Կարա լինի նախընտրություն, ինչի հիման վրա հմտությունն ա ձևավորվում, բայց ունակությունները նույնն են: Կան նաև սովորելու տարբեր ստրատեգիաներ, որոնք հայկական կրթական համակարգն արհամարհում ա
3. Օլիմպիադաներին մասնակցելու մեջ ըստ էության վատ բան չկա: Բայց օլիմպիադաներում հաղթող էրեխեք պատրաստելիս համակարգն անտեսում ա ուրիշ կարևոր հարցեր, մասնավորապես՝ այլ առարկաների լավ իմացություն, մտերմություն ու օգնություն միջին աշակերտներին (հասարակության բևեռացման լուրջ պատճառներից մեկն էլ դա ա), անհաջողությունների հետ գլուխ դնելու ունակություն (դուք լավ օրինակներ բերեցիք, ես էլ լավ օրինակներ գիտեմ, բայց վատերն էլ գիտեմ, երբ ամենախելացի ու տաղանդավոր համարվող ջահելները, հանդիպելով որոշակի դժվարության, իրանց կորցնում են ու չեն կարողանում գտնել՝ տարիներով դեպրեսիայի մեջ լինելով):
4. Կտրականապես դեմ եմ ուժեղ-թույլ բաժանմանը, որովհետև աշակերտը ոչ մեկից էնքան լավ չի սովորում, ինչքան իր հասակակցից, ու եթե ուժեղները մեկուսացվեն, տարածքում մարդ չի լինի, որից կսովորեն: 
5. Ես ուզում եմ պետություն, որտեղ գուցե փայլուն ունակություններով աշակերտները մի քիչ տուժում են՝ օլիմպիադաներում չհաղթելով, բայց գոնե հասարակությունն ընդհանուր առմամբ կիրթ ա ու գիտելիք ունի: Կարծում եմ՝ գիտելիքն ու ունակություններն առաջին հերթին պիտի հասարակությանը ծառայեն, ոչ թե անձի խիստ էգոիստական շահերին, ինչպիսին օլիմպիադայում հաղթելու կայֆն ա:

----------

mnowak (24.01.2016), Աթեիստ (22.12.2015)

----------

